#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-21
<ianmarmour> sup
<ianmarmour> has anyone tried the new intrepid release
<ianmarmour> is anyone even in this thing
<cr3> hi folks!
<davmor2> Hello everybody :)
<schwuk> hi davmor2
<davmor2> schwuk: Dude have a safe drive back?
<stgraber> hey davmor2
<stgraber> davmor2: how was LRL ?
<davmor2> stgraber: how's things?
<schwuk> davmor2: Yeah, great thanks. Was just *very* tired.
<davmor2> Just got back from taking all the stuff back but it was a great weekend
<stgraber> davmor2: fine, working on a small fix for the QA-Tracker so dl-iso can get the list of ISOs we are testing and download those instead of current/
<davmor2> schwuk: wimp
<davmor2> stgraber: that's pretty cool :)
<stgraber> cr3: welcome here, btw you should also consider joining #ubuntu-quality now that you are part of it :)
<davmor2> hey schwuk I got that monitor and it's very nice :)
<schwuk> davmor2: Monitor?
<davmor2> the 22in from Linux Emporium
<schwuk> davmor2: Didn't know you were thinking of getting one.
<davmor2> :)
<schwuk> davmor2: I've been looking at sub-notebooks since I got back as well. The Wind is very tempting.
<davmor2> my old 15in has a crap EDID which tries to display at 1024X786 HZ instead of 60 HZ :)
<davmor2> I was talking to the guy on the Ubuntu stand about the advent and he said that he started to get really annoyed with it by about half way through the day but I can't remember why :)
<davmor2> stgraber: are the differences in the dl-iso script already?
<stgraber> nope, I have no idea when the website will be updated so I didn't update dl-iso
<stgraber> nand's on holiday so we have some unstable Brainstorm code in the devel branch that I can't merge in the trunk branch yet. I'll probably do an upload combining my change to the tracker and pkgstatus (the module for ogasawara's packages status).
<davmor2> stgraber: so probably be in place for alpha 4 then yes?
<stgraber> I hope so
<davmor2> cool :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-22
<cr3> ara: ahoy, got a minute to try something with ldtp integration in hwtest?
<ara> yep
<ara> cr3, tell me
<cr3> ara: I suspect the problem might be that you are enabling accessibility for the current user whereas hwtest is running as root
<ara> mmm, might might be
<cr3> ara: this requirement is a policy rather than a core requirement, so that can be changed in the configuration file
<ara> cr3: ok, i'll change it and will let you know
<cr3> ara: look in the configuration file hwtest.ini, under the [hwtest/plugins] section, add: blacklist = permission_prompt
<ara> ok, i'll need to reboot, though, after the crash the spi layer does not recover
<ara> let me finish something and I will try it out throughout the afternoon
<ara> thanks for the suggestion
<cr3> ara: sure, don't hesitate to ping me whether it works or not
<ara> ok
<ara> cr3: it worked! thanks :)
<ara> cr3: strange that it breaks the spi layer when it doesn't
<cr3> ara: glad to hear it. heno asked me to prioritize documenting hwtest, that will hopefully be useful for you too
<stgraber> hi heno. You should updated your auto-join to join #ubuntu-quality as well. (As we often have interesting QA discussions in it)
<davmor2> hello everybody
<cody-somerville> heya davmor2
<stgraber> hey davmor2
<davmor2> is everything in place to start testing tomorrow?
<stgraber> looking at -release the current daily-live seems to fail building. Let's hope it'll be fixed soon
<stgraber> I'll add Alpha-3 to the Tracker and clear the current test results
<davmor2> stgraber: they're still failing :(
<davmor2> There is a serious issue here for it to take this amount of time to get a build ?
<heno> stgraber: thanks, will do
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-23
<slangasek> hi folks, candidate images are trickling in for intrepid alpha 3: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all
<stgraber> cool, should they work in kvm this time ?
<slangasek> stgraber: I think so; at least part of that was a kvm bug though, and I'm not sure if that's made it as an SRU yet
<slangasek> looks like yes, kvm did get the SRU done for this
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu alternate i386
<slangasek> hmm, xubuntu has some livefs build issues; probably means the alternates are also not installable
<stgraber> slangasek: at least now I can boot i386 images in kvm, so that's one problem solved. Next one is X not working
<slangasek> which way is it not working? :)
<stgraber> with alpha-2, it was just not starting so you get a black screen :(
<stgraber> I hope this one is solved as well, will know in ~30 min when my first install is done
<slangasek> ah, ok
<slangasek> right, I guess you didn't get to X that fast in an alternate ;)
<stgraber> hmm, the manual install bug I discovered last time doesn't seem to be fixed
 * stgraber looks at LP
<stgraber> oh, we don't have a bug for it :( maybe we should
<davmor2> slangasek: we got issues with monitors with incorrect EDID's too.  You just get no screen :(  Also there seems to be no way to drop into any kind of safe mode :(
<slangasek> davmor2: bug report?
<davmor2> doing one shortly if it doesn't exist
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> slangasek: looking at my last standalone LTSP tests, I wouldn't expect it to work. (some dpkg-divert problems IIRC)
<slangasek> stgraber: "it"?
<stgraber> LTSP
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> do we have a test case for that, somewhere?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> Ubuntu Alternate => Install (LTSP server)
<davmor2> so what cd's are working at the moment?
<stgraber> I'm doing a standard Ubuntu alternate install now, this one should work :)
<stgraber> and I'm doing LTSP at the same time to confirm that it doesn't
<davmor2> slangasek: are the live cd's building yet?
<slangasek> already built and posted.
<davmor2> cool you mean we might have some working ones this time?
<stgraber> I also take Desktop amd64 to see if X works in kvm this time
<davmor2> just running the dl-iso script :)
<slangasek> davmor2: the ubiquity issues should have been sorted last week; if folks test & report any bugs early in the day today, we should definitely be able to get things working in time
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll start testing in about 15 mins
<davmor2> is that early enough?
<stgraber> I'll have desktop in < 2 min, cdimage is fast today
<davmor2> slangasek: bug 251059 if you get bryce to have a quick look and let me know any info he needs for it I'll get it to him tomorrow now probably.  But I think you're in a similar time zone as he is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251059 in xorg "Intrepid: Monitors with incorrect EDID have no display and no safe mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251059
<slangasek> correct, if he knows what's good for him he's already asleep at this point ;)
<stgraber> Booting Ubuntu desktop amd64 now
 * davmor2 starts testing :)
<stgraber> argh, no X in KVM :(
<davmor2> hw test on it's way
<stgraber> cool because I no longer have testing hw :)
<davmor2> I got a new monitor to combat the issues I was having but I can drop the old one in for bug reporting :)
<stgraber> well, I could probably install Hardy in a VM, then install vmware in it and do testing with vmware ? :)
<davmor2> stgraber: can you not try 32 bit in vbox
<stgraber> hmm, yes. I'll try to install VB on Intrepid, not sure how it'll work with the new kernel.
 * davmor2 currently looking at a flashing cursor and now the text start scrolling
<davmor2> slangasek: No splash any more is that known?
<stgraber> hmm, it tries to install a 2.6.26-3 module when I'm using -4 and it doesn't seem to be using dkms :(
<slangasek> splash as in usplash?
<stgraber> I'll try the nonfree one
<stgraber> slangasek: yep, no usplash for me in KVM either
<slangasek> not something I was aware of, no
<davmor2> slangasek: Okay I'll bug it in a second then
<davmor2> you don't get the nice progress bar
<davmor2> Yay live desktop :)
 * davmor2 goes for the install
<davmor2> map is better
<davmor2> long gap for partitioner to come up :)
<davmor2> ubiquity running
<stgraber> hmm, booting an installed system is even worse :) You don't get usplash but you don't get any other boot message either
<stgraber> so as I had LVM crypto setup I wasn't able to enter the passkey until I removed splash from the kernel boot parameters
<davmor2> No sound
<stgraber> bug 249037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249037 in usplash "After upgrade, nothing shows up on screen during and after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249037
<stgraber> looks like our current bug
<liw> I keep unsubscribing from all test cases in the tracker and later finding that I'm subscribed to some again, when the tracker mails me about new builds -- what's going on?
<liw> also, having a captcha for logging in is a) unnecessary and b) annoying, could that be removed?
<stgraber> liw: you are still subscribe to two upgrade tests
<liw> not according to the web interface
<liw> I just unsubscribed from a bunch, it now shows me an empty list
<stgraber> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscriptions
<liw> that gives me 404, the s at the end is superfluous
<liw> ah, no, I'm looking at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/user/subscription
<liw> why does that page not show my subscriptions?
<stgraber> because we aren't testing Xubuntu upgrade at the moment
<stgraber> davmor2: no sound and no mouse here (in kvm)
<liw> I should still be able to see all my subscriptions to be able to unsubscribe, shouldn't I?
<stgraber> hmm, no sound is just pulse's fault, so sound is working but no mouse
<stgraber> liw: yes, that's in the roadmap for qatracker-ng ...
<liw> ook, then I'll unsubscribe from those when they are tested
<davmor2> schwuk: How's your first day of testing Dude?
<davmor2> slangasek: installer isn't completing cuts off at 86%
<davmor2> is the a debug option?
<davmor2> stgraber: No go with Ubiquity is there a debug option?
<stgraber> sudo ubiquity --debug ?? I'm not sure but I remember something like this
<davmor2> cool
<stgraber> Language: 10 languagechooser/language-name doesn't exist
<stgraber> I have that on the "Ready to install" screeen of ubiquity
<stgraber> not sure it'll cause anything to fail, but shouldn't be there anyway
<stgraber> hmm, ubiquity just exitted instead of asking for reboot ??
<stgraber> let's see if the installed system works
<davmor2> stgraber: it doesn't
<stgraber> right, no grub installed
<davmor2> tried it it exits before grub is installed
<stgraber> slangasek: ^^ RC bug
<davmor2> stgraber: it doesn't do the hw detection either
<stgraber> I started it from the console and didn't see a crash, it just closed ...
<stgraber> did you try running it with --debug ?
<davmor2> running now
<davmor2> 82%
<davmor2> 87% and vanish
<stgraber> ok, I marked Ubuntu desktop i386 -> erase disk as failed
<davmor2> where will the log be?
<stgraber> and no error or debug message in the console ?
<davmor2> no
<stgraber> I'd expect it to be in the console or somewhere in /var/log/
<davmor2> transfers talk to #ubuntu-installer
<stgraber> slangasek: bug 251089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251089 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes at 87%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251089
<davmor2> stgraber: was this on 32bit?
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> I can't have X to work on amd64 with kvm
<davmor2> okay I'll try 64 bit too
<davmor2> stgraber: I'll try a 32 bit kub after too to check for gtk/qt issues
<davmor2> stgraber: actually can you try 32bit Kub in vm and see if the same thing happen while I try 64bit Ubuntu on hw
<stgraber> sure
<davmor2> cool ta
<stgraber> davmor2: kubuntu fails at the first step of the installer :)
<stgraber> can't generate the list of available languages
<davmor2> D'oh
<stgraber> I also have a traceback for it, so I'll just file another bug report :)
<stgraber> bug 251097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251097 in ubiquity "Ubiquity fails on the language selection page with Kubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251097
<davmor2> 78%
<davmor2> stgraber: same on 64bit :(
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> can you try kubuntu amd64 just to be sure ? as it's not the same bug
<davmor2> stgraber: can you try an Xubuntu I'm guessing the same thing will happen
<davmor2> stgraber: no probs
<stgraber> xubuntu is not on the tracker yet
<davmor2> cody isn't online yet so I can't kick him either ;)
<davmor2> whose incharge of the releases while slangasek sleeps
<davmor2> is it like seb128 or cjwatson?
<davmor2> I think they need to know about the Ubuquity issue sooner rather than latter
<davmor2> ubiquity even
<stgraber> just poke #ubuntu-release they should be in there :)
<davmor2> cool :)
 * davmor2 burns amd 64 version of Kubuntu
<davmor2> stgraber: just confirmed 251097
<davmor2> stgraber: have you tried any of the alternative cd's yet?
<stgraber> I tried ubuntu alternate amd64
<stgraber> LTSP and manual failed but erase disk LVM crypto worked
<stgraber> i386 that was
<davmor2> cool so there are some cd's we can test then :)
<davmor2> stgraber: do you still have access to the Kubuntu vm?  If so can you fire it up and try the printing dialogue?
<stgraber> booting it
<stgraber> ok, opened kate then the printing dialog
<davmor2> stgraber: no sorry just try opening up printing in apps system
<davmor2> does it work for you?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I saw the highlight, but I'm off sick today with a fever, so I'm probably not the best person to look at this - grab evand when he wakes up, he's UTC-4
<stgraber> davmor2: appears in the task bar but nothing opening
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: Hope you get better soon :)
<davmor2> stgraber: I'm writing a bug for it I'll give you the bug details after
<cjwatson> davmor2: I've committed a fix for bug 251089, which was easy, but 251097 would require some actual thought
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251089 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes at 87%" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251089
<davmor2> stgraber: bug 251111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251111 in system-config-printer-kde "Intrepid: Kubuntu printer dialogue doesn't open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251111
<stgraber> confirmed and traceback attached
<stgraber> set priority to high, looks like missing dependency
<davmor2> So stgraber looks like only testing the alternatives again then?
<stgraber> yes
<davmor2> I'll get started on them after lunch then :)
<stgraber> I'll continue Ubuntu Alternate i386 and start Ubuntu server (both i386 and amd64)
<stgraber> I'll suggest you take Ubuntu Alternate amd64 and then Kubuntu
<davmor2> I'll start on the Kubuntu's and meet you in the middle.  The edubuntu add on cd is it specific to Ubuntu or should it work on Kubuntu too?
<stgraber> it should work with Kubuntu too but may need internet access, when used with Ubuntu everything should be on the CD
<stgraber> in fact most of our edu softwares are kdeedu :)
<davmor2> I know and on the netboot cds one of the options was edubuntu kde
<cr3> hi folks
<davmor2> hello
<stgraber> hi cr3
<stgraber> davmor2: Alternate i386 is done (only remaining is rescue, I'll do it later), I'm now doing Ubuntu Server amd64
<stgraber> davmor2: I expect at least one fail as installing all tasks at once fail, I've not found the gulty one yet though
<stgraber> davmor2: you doing kubuntu ?
<davmor2> stgraber: Yes I just burnt both i386 and amd64 and am starting with whole disc's on both then I'll swap machines for auto resize
<stgraber> I suspect a conflict between the LAMP and Mail server task. Installing both individually seems to work but LAMP seems to depend on exim and Mail server installs postfix, so create a conflict there.
<davmor2> stgraber: lamp hasn't been updated then.  As far as I recall from talking to colleagues debian use exim by default whereas Ubuntu use postfix.  But I could be wrong
<stgraber> Jul 23 13:52:26 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stgraber> Jul 23 13:52:26 in-target:   exim4-config: Conflicts: postfix but 2.5.2-1 is to be installed
<stgraber> Jul 23 13:52:26 in-target:   exim4-daemon-light: Conflicts: mail-transport-agent
<stgraber> Jul 23 13:52:26 in-target:   postfix: Conflicts: mail-transport-agent
<davmor2> :) thank god these are alphas :)
<davmor2> stgraber: Kubuntu is having issues post install but the installer is okay :)
<davmor2> on both
<davmor2> BRB just need to nip out for a minute
<davmor2> Back :)
<cody-somerville> Where are the Xubuntu images on the iso tracker?
<sbeattie> ow, you guys are hitting the rsync server hard, I'm getting under 20kB/s from it.
<slangasek> would it help if I start marking a bunch of images as failed? :P
<sbeattie> Heh, probably.
<stgraber> slangasek: I guess you can mark all desktop images as needing rebuild :)
<slangasek> did already
<stgraber> slangasek: did you see bug 249037 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249037 in usplash "After upgrade, nothing shows up on screen during and after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249037
<stgraber> it doesn't exactly match what I see but davmor2, mdz and me had no usplash after installing intrepid
<slangasek> stgraber: saw it on -devel just now yes, thans
<slangasek> thanks
<stgraber> that's a serious problem when using the encrypted file system as you don't get prompted for the password
<stgraber> and then you can't boot your computer except if you remove "splash" from the boot parameters
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> is there reason to think it's a usplash bug, vs. a kernel bug?
<stgraber> might be kernel too, my installs were done in kvm and davmor2 did it on real HW
<slangasek> stgraber: did you configure vesafb by hand at all?
<stgraber> no, I'll try with vga=791 and see if that workarounds the problem
<stgraber> doesn't
<stgraber> I get a 1024x768 black screen
<stgraber> so vga=791 works fine but nothing is displayed :(
<soren> Do any of you happen to have a cirrus graphics card?
<davmor2> no
<stgraber> slangasek: that's a kernel bug !!!
<stgraber> slangasek: booting with vga=791 and no "splash" does exactly the same as with "splash"
<stgraber> so looks like a framebuffer bug or something like that
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> could you repeat this on #ubuntu-devel for BenC?
<slangasek> fwiw, alternates are going to be respun as well, for fixes to lrm and usplash
<slangasek> edubuntu won't be touched, someone can go ahead and test that one ;)
<davmor2> slangasek: when will the new iso's be up then?
<slangasek> davmor2: I'm about to start another run of image builds; it generally takes about 2h from the time a bug fix is uploaded to the time CDs including the fix can be available
<davmor2> Cool thanks for the heads up.  Looks like I'll be testing them tomorrow :)
<slangasek> well, that's 2h counting from about 2h ago
<slangasek> the first of the updated CDs will be available in 15min
<davmor2> slangasek: that's better I can get some tests done tonight then :)
<slangasek> updated ubuntu alternates are up (modulo mirror propagation)
<slangasek> ... but the amd64 one is oversized, gar
<davmor2> typical :(
<slangasek> by 1 MB, gar gar
<slangasek> < 1MB
<slangasek> all accounted for by l-r-m
 * slangasek looks for fat to trim, then
<davmor2> l-r-m?
<slangasek> linux-restricted-modulse
<davmor2> Ah
<stgraber> hmm, so the only thing that can be tested is Ubuntu alternate ? :)
<davmor2> 32 bit
<slangasek> stgraber: sorry, been working on fixing the alternate oversize issue so neglected to post the others
<slangasek> ok, posted now; server and ubuntu desktop still rebuilding
<slangasek> server and desktop built & posted
<slangasek> ubuntu alternate squeaked down to size; posting now
<slangasek> posted.  that's all the images that are in the queue at the moment.
<slangasek> everyone fall asleep on me? :)
<stgraber> no, I'm doing alternate i386
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> I'm still waiting for the iso's to dl
<mathiaz> slangasek: scheduling -server tests
<slangasek> hurray
<davmor2> slangasek: what about xubuntu, is that up yet?
<davmor2> So let me get this straight everything can be tested again now is that right?
<stgraber> mathiaz: I don't know if you saw what I said some hours ago in -server, installing tasks LAMP + Mail server fail because of a conflict between exim and postfix. That's not part of any testcase as we are supposed to test them individually but in case you want to do quicker testing, avoid selecting those two at the same time :)
<stgraber> davmor2: that's the idea yes :)
<davmor2> Right I'll get started then what you covering at the moment I seem to of got a t'internet speed boost
<stgraber> I have ubuntu alternate i386 installing here (slowly ...), then I'll do edubuntu i386
<davmor2> Right I'll hit the 64 bit then
<slangasek> davmor2: xubuntu has livefs build failures that cody is going to look into this evening
<davmor2> slangasek: Cool
<cr3> stgraber: what bug did you report about persisting sessions across reboots?
<cr3> stgraber: see revision 2 for the code, that was hairier than I expected
<mathiaz> stgraber: hmmm. I didn't notice that - did you report a bug ? It's probably related to the install Recommends by default
<cr3> schwuk: dude, we now have session persistence! this is particularly relevant to us because you won't need to login anymore after restarting the daemon
<cr3> stgraber: ^^^
<davmor2> slangasek: I thought you said usplash was fixed ?
<slangasek> davmor2: er, I can't exactly guarantee that a package is bug free in every environment
<slangasek> davmor2: the bug that was breaking usplash on all systems is fixed
<davmor2> Live 64 bit still no usplash#
<slangasek> ok; livefs has the old version of usplash-theme-ubuntu, investigating now
<slangasek> ogasawara: can http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogasawara/weatherreport.html be switched to point at intrepid again? :)
<stgraber> cr3: I don't think I filed one ... do you want one so you can close it ? :)
<ogasawara> slangasek: sure
<stgraber> mathiaz: it's in my list of bugs to report (I tend do to that by batch) and I wasn't able to find the source of the problem when I tried simulating it locally
<stgraber> mathiaz: http://www.stgraber.org/download/server-task-conflict
<mathiaz> stgraber: great - thanks
<cr3> stgraber: nah, all good :)
<davmor2> stgraber: what was the usplash bug number?
<slangasek> davmor2: ok, marking the desktop CDs as disabled for rebuild (again, sigh)
<davmor2> :(
<slangasek> davmor2: I have to wait for another publishing run before I can get a good build
<davmor2> it is an issue then
<stgraber> davmor2: that was bug 251227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251227 in usplash "No usable theme found for 640x480" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251227
<slangasek> davmor2: yes, as I said, "livefs has the old version of usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<davmor2> okay cool so alt's only tonight then?
<slangasek> davmor2: unless you want to wait another hour or more, yes ;)
<slangasek> davmor2: the current desktop images are a good base for rsyncing the next one, the changes should be minimal
<davmor2> I'm already tired so I think I'll try for another alternative test and call it a night thanks.
<davmor2> slangasek: I use the the dl-iso rsync script anway :)
<davmor2> s/anway/anyway :0
<davmor2> stgraber: how was your i386 test going?
<stgraber> installed fine, seems to boot fine too
 * davmor2 burns 64bit alt
<slangasek> stgraber: sweet :)
<slangasek> we're already ahead of the curve then ;P
<davmor2> slangasek: is this the curve to hell ;)
<slangasek> nah
<stgraber> session opened fine, so that's two less tests
<davmor2> 64 bit live session works
<davmor2> only usplash that doesn't
<slangasek> cool
<slangasek> it's not worth testing ubiquity though, because the livefs build failure means the ubiquity fixes aren't in yet either
<davmor2> although I hadn't started ubiquity at the time so don't know if that is fixed :(
<slangasek> it's not
<davmor2> stgraber: are you going to bed now?
<mathiaz> soren: is virtio net supported in intrepid ?
<stgraber> davmor2: I'm doing some Canonical-related things so I can work tomorrow :) but indeed going to bed seems like a good idea
<mathiaz> soren: I've tried to boot one of the server isos in a kvm and it fails staying that it didn't detect any network interface
<davmor2> :)
<mathiaz> soren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29764/ <- dumpxml of the guest
<soren> mathiaz: Is virtio-net loaded?
<mathiaz> soren: nope
<soren> mathiaz: Could you put lspci output somewhere?
<soren> mathiaz: Hm.. I guess you can't :)
<soren> Is virtio-net available in the guest at least?
<mathiaz> soren: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mathiaz/lspci.png
<soren> That's odd. Can you load virtio-net?
<mathiaz> soren: yes
<soren> And that helps?
<ogasawara> slangasek: weatherreport should be pointing to intrepid now
<slangasek> ogasawara: awesome, thanks :)
<mathiaz> soren: hm - not really
<mathiaz> soren: I've stepped back in the installer and went back to network detection
<mathiaz> soren: it still fails, even if virtio-net is loaded
<mathiaz> soren: however I'm not sure if the installer would correctly work if it could re-detect the network card
<soren> mathiaz: Is it showing up in ifconfig -a?
<mathiaz> soren: hm - ifconfig is not found
<soren> It works fine with the server kernel in intrepid.
<soren> ip?
<soren> ip link, specifically.
<mathiaz> soren: only the loopback interface is listed
<soren> Interesting.
<soren> Well, I'll have to look tomorrow. I'm not really here right now :)
<slangasek> ogasawara: if there could be a way to associate certain ISOs with certain dists... gobuntu and kubuntu-kde4 don't apply at all for intrepid
<slangasek> ogasawara: actually, they shouldn't apply for hardy.2 either, so maybe it's fine to just take them out now
<mathiaz> soren: all right - should I file a bug ?
<ogasawara> slangasek: ok
<soren> mathiaz: please do.
<davmor2> slangasek: that's a point should there be a new completely free test case?
<slangasek> davmor2: sorry, what do you mean?
<slangasek> davmor2: gobuntu has never been handled on the ISO tracker (this generation of it); I think there /is/ a a test case published for only-free-software, isn't there?
<davmor2> Gobuntu is gone but isn't there an option to only use free software now in ubuntu?
<slangasek> there is
<slangasek> I think it would be good to have that as a test case, yes
<slangasek> and I don't see one currently on the tracker, so someone would need to add it
<davmor2> heno/stgraber or someone else then :)
 * sbeattie looks to seee if he's capable of adding it.
<slangasek> sbeattie: are you volunteering to also write the test case description first? :)
<davmor2> iso tracker just exploded ;)
<slangasek> hrm?
<stgraber> just slow here
<davmor2> slangasek: it'll follow the existing test cases for the most part.
<davmor2> So I could probably throw one together tomorrow
<davmor2> slangasek: Alt 64 has splash :)
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> thanks for confirming that it works for you as well :)
<sbeattie> mmm, looks like adding a "free software only" install tracker is a job for stgraber
<davmor2> sbeattie: Phew save from a tracker explosion :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm sure I can find some other way to royally mess things up.
<davmor2> sbeattie: and of course if not it's your fault anyway right :)
<davmor2> slangasek: still no sound issues with pulse I'm guessing
<slangasek> davmor2: can you try sudo rmmod snd_pcsp, then restart your session and see if that fixes it?
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<davmor2> need to do it in safe mode it's being used
<slangasek> well, killall pulseaudio && sudo rmmod snd_pcsp
<slangasek> should be enough
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-24
<davmor2> already rebooted
<davmor2> fixed
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<davmor2> is this known or do you want a report for it ?
<davmor2> slangasek: you can't shut down either any option you hit just logs you out from there you can shutdown
<davmor2> I knew there was something else
<slangasek> davmor2: already known; there ought to be a bug report about it for tracking, but I haven't seen it yet, feel free to file one
<slangasek> and give me the bug number so I can milestone it :)
<davmor2> for the audio or the log out or both?
<stgraber> hmm, looks like I'm a bit too tired to do ISO testing, I'll continue tomorrow. See you
<davmor2> nn stgraber I'm off once I filed this
<slangasek> davmor2: the audio; the logout sounds like it should also be reported, and is not previously known to me
<davmor2> slangasek: where the on/off button used to be it's just the gnome green man.  If you go into system quit and select any option it just logs you out
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<davmor2> bug 242966 for the snd_pcsp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242966 in alsa-driver "snd_pcsp can take precedence of soundcards" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242966
<slangasek> right, that'll be it, thanks
<davmor2> slangasek: bug 251319 for the log out issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251319 in ubuntu "Intrepid: Desktop Quit applet only log you out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251319
<davmor2> any bed now testing tomorrow :)
<slangasek> desktop images respinning now
<slangasek> and... posted
<cody-somerville> slangasek, I didn't get a chance to look at the failure. Its Xubuntu specific?
<cody-somerville> slangasek, nvm, I found the problem.
<cody-somerville> slangasek, gnumerics is pulling in evince but we seed evince-gtk. evince and evince-gtk conflict.
<cody-somerville> slangasek, I poked gpocentrek and mr_pouit to see if either of them could do an upload of gnumerics moving evince to a suggest.
<persia> cody-somerville: Should evince really be a suggestion, or should gnumeric recommend evince | evince-gtk ?
<cody-somerville> If the spreadsheet software for some reason needs would do well with a pdf viewer than recommends evince | evince-gtk sounds great to me.
<davmor2> morning everyone :)
<davmor2> slangasek: do we have up to date images now?
<davmor2> schwuk: How's things dude
<schwuk> Lo everyone
<davmor2> Yay Usplash screens on live :)
<davmor2> Bollocks Ubiquity freeze at 96% removing gparted
<davmor2> yeap on 32 and 64 bit grrrrrrrrrrr
<stgraber> erk, can you run it with --debug ?
<davmor2> doing it now :(
<davmor2> At least usplash works :)
<stgraber> yeah but if you can't get the system to install that's still a problem :)
<davmor2> 251223
<davmor2> bug 251223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251223 in linux "BUG: Dentry ffff81003ac17410{i=161b,n=cow} still in use (1) [unmount of rootfs rootfs]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251223
<davmor2> stgraber: not ubiquity it's the kernel cjwatson knows about it :)
<davmor2> I think that'll be the ubuntu lives off the list again then :(
<cjwatson> don't give up hope yet
<davmor2> cjwatson: only for this image.  The next iso release can be tested again :)
<davmor2> heno:  Ubuntu lives are off the menu again for a bit :(
<heno> yeah, I certainly get fail in both kvm and vbox
<davmor2> heno:  at 96% does it crash?
<heno> davmor2: it crashes on boot
<davmor2> that's worse than mine then :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll try a Kubuntu live and see if it has the same issue.
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised if it didn't, but you can try
<cjwatson> (worth a go I suppose)
<cjwatson> damnit, the kernel guys *deleted* unionfs
<davmor2> heno: I've been thinking would it be worth starting the smoke tests up again at main freeze?
<heno> davmor2: we're hoping to have fully automated daily smoke tests before too long
<davmor2> cjwatson: so technically it should fail at the same point shouldn't it
<cjwatson> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> the Kubuntu install
<cjwatson> well, gparted won't be there
<cjwatson> it's not clear to me why gparted.postrm is being fingered in that call trace in the first place
<cjwatson> but I suppose it's possible that Kubuntu might get away with it somehow
<davmor2> cjwatson: do they use qtparted in which case it could be the parted lib that is causing the crash maybe so at least it would lower things down a bit :)
<cjwatson> gparted.postrm does not call libparted in any way
<cjwatson> furthermore, libparted is already used extensively during partitioning
<cjwatson> crapness in the union filesystem is a much more likely source
<davmor2> cjwatson: Kubuntu install running
<cjwatson> I suspect that the process name listed there is a red herring
<davmor2> cjwatson: and crash 96% removing libntfs10
<cjwatson> I have a suspicion that in fact ubiquity just hadn't caught up yet, and the real crash is when umounting /target
<davmor2> could be.
<davmor2> heno: you might want to knock the live cd's on the head though :)
<heno> davmor2: as in remove them from the tracker you mean?
<davmor2> heno: or cross them out yes this batch won't work :(
<heno> right, doing that now
<davmor2> Alternatives only again try and get them done for slangasek come back on line so they can be released at least :)
<cjwatson> I think it will be pretty crap if we have to do a *third* milestone with no desktop CDCs
<cjwatson> CDs
<heno> agreed. alpha 3 no longer counts as 'early alpha' really
<davmor2> cjwatson: I agree and if slangasek postpones again it's not going to look good either.  So work your cotton sock off fixing it and we'll test the alts which means if you fix we only need test the lives :)
<davmor2> need to restart brb
<davmor2> heno: any preference on what to test?
<heno> davmor2: the most common alternates - might be a good time to test netboot and upgrades too though
<_MMA_> stgrabber: When a new account is opened on the tracker is an authentication email sent?
<davmor2> heno: Right I'm starting with Kubuntu then and then I'll move onto Ubuntu while I dl the netboot disc's
<heno> it's 10mb - that should take all of 7 seconds ;)
<davmor2> 14 there are 2 :)
 * heno has just updated and needs to reboot - brb
<stgraber> _MMA_: yeah you should receive a mail from nobody@ubuntu.com containing an activation link
<_MMA_> stgraber: Ok. Reason I ask is because I'm creating a "ubuntustudio-dev" user so new build notifactions get sent to our -devel list. Ill set the email to something else. Activate it. Then change the email to our list. As long as this doesn't result in another activation email.
<stgraber> _MMA_: that should be fine, if that fails just ping me and I'll change that myself.
<_MMA_> k
<heno> stgraber: what was that mouse problem you were having on intrepid installs? I now get every click on the lower right corner, opening the waste basket
<stgraber> heno: exactly the same issue
<heno> stgraber: is there a bug? was that in kvm?
<stgraber> heno: I heard of the issue when testing alpha-2 so I assumed it was reported. Looks like it isn't or it's not reported against qemu or kvm.
<stgraber> Looking at LP, I found bug 92354 which is exactly the same but happening with Windows ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92354 in qemu "Mouse hangs in lower-right corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/92354
<heno> hm
<heno> there is no mention there of using the vnc mode, which is what I used
<heno> stgraber: did you get this in the regular qemu window?
<davmor2> bbl lunch
<stgraber> heno: yes
<heno> ok
<heno> stgraber: I filed bug 251473 to attach apport info (which turned out to be slim). Are you able to bring up a console and gather some more xorg debugging info?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251473 in qemu "Mouse stuck in lower right corner in Intrepid installs in qemu on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251473
<heno> vbox simply fails to boot the CD :(
<stgraber> heno: I'll attach Xorg.0.log
<heno> thanks!
<stgraber> it seems to use VMMouse
<stgraber> heno: if you replace vmmouse by mouse in your xorg.conf, the mouse will work again.
<stgraber> but for that you need to reach a terminal ...
<heno> ok, I'll try that
<stgraber> so that's either a kvm issue or a vmmouse issue
<stgraber> I added my xorg.conf and the workaround to the bug report
<heno> hm, it's proving a bit tricky ...
<heno> I managed to get to a root prompt but there is no suitable editor without Ctrl/Alt-keys - what would be the magic sed command to edit the file from the prompt?
<stgraber> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sed s/vmmouse/mouse/ > /tmp/xorg.conf && mv /tmp/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<stgraber> heno: ediitor without ctr or alt ... don't we have vi installed by default ?
<heno> stgraber: no luck - you need to issue either ':wq' or 'ZZ' both of which require shift
<heno> it doesn't accept Z with caps lock it seems
<davmor2> adept doesn't work  in kubuntu
<stgraber> davmor2: isn't that the synpatic-equivalent ?
<stgraber> *synaptic
<davmor2> stgraber: yes but update-manager equiv uses it too and that is not working
<stgraber> that may be a problem indeed. RIDDELL !!!
<davmor2> stgraber: they know :)
<stgraber> ok
<davmor2> apparently caused by the removal of kde3's konsole
<davmor2> cgregan: morning dude :)
<cgregan> goooooooood morning
<stgraber> hi cgregan
 * cgregan waves
<cjwatson> heno: one second
<cjwatson> heno: use break=top and you'll get an initramfs prompt (did you do this already?)
<cjwatson> heno: then: echo "sed -i 's/vmmouse/mouse/g' /root/etc/X11/xorg.conf" >>/scripts/casper-bottom/20xconfig
<cjwatson> then exit and let it continue
<heno> cjwatson: I got to grub, booted in recovery mode and got a root prompt
<cjwatson> oh, well then just extract the sed command above and drop /root
<cjwatson> (sed -i is very portable now and is better than messing around with tempfiles)
<heno> cjwatson: thanks, trying that
<heno> hm, mouse still doesn't move - stuck in the centre this time
 * heno steps away from the keyboard for a bit
<stgraber> cjwatson: do you have a bug number for that manual LVM-crypto partitionning saying that SWAP is unsafe (alpha-2 bug and still here) ?
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<cjwatson> too much stuff going on right now
<stgraber> ok, I'll file one, what package should it be reported against ?
<cjwatson> debian-installer to start with
<cjwatson> I'm not sure which component is responsible
<stgraber> ok
<davmor2> heno: stgraber: things aren't great for Kubuntu the thing installs but it has 4 major post install bugs
<stgraber> davmor2: Riddell plans to fix+rebuild or are we too short to retest them ?
<davmor2> stgraber: I don't think they can be fixed in time for a3 probably a4
<davmor2> stgraber: just checking though
<heno> At this rate I'm recommending we postpone a3 until at least tomorrow
<davmor2> be back in half hour ish
<stgraber> I'll take the server images as they don't have any result yet
<stgraber> but having another day to maybe have fixed (workarounded ?) desktop images and do alternate testing makes sense
<stgraber> slangasek: I think we should remove jeos from the tracker as the -virtual kernel still doesn't exist
<seb128> hi
<seb128> do we have some people still running hardy there?
<seb128> there is quite some GNOME sru which need verifications ;-)
<davmor2> so that leaves ubuntu-alt's, kubuntu-alt's and server which doesn't work if you have lamp and mail
<stgraber> right, well mail+lamp isn't a testcase so the ISO is actually fine :) but that'd need fixing nevertheless
<stgraber> I'm doing edubuntu now
<davmor2> stgraber: well technically Kubuntu's issues are all post install
<stgraber> yeah, Ubuntu server doesn't have any post-install issue that I could see, it only has one install issue that isn't covered by any testcase :)
<stgraber> anyway, for Ubuntu server, that's fine to release it with that bug as long as it's solved in alpha4 ...
<davmor2> which is bazaar considering it is probably the most common setup
<davmor2> going for oem installs
<stgraber> well, installing LAMP brings a mail server, just not the right one :)
<davmor2> unless you like exim over postfix
<stgraber> some people do, I don't though
<davmor2> Adam from LugRadio Loves Exim
<davmor2> postfix seems to work for me so I don't care :)
<davmor2> but from a sysadmin point of view I can see the pluses that Exim has over Postfix but from a users point of view a couple of mods and postfix just works :)
<stgraber> last I used it exim was far from easy to configure and was lacking some features to use DNS/URL/... blacklists, I guess they have made that easier since then
<cjwatson> what's the lamp/mail bug?
<cjwatson> don't see it on the tracker
<cjwatson> oh, is it just a silly recommends thing?
<davmor2> no it's not easy but it does make life easier for sysadmins once installed
<cjwatson> ah, mysql-server-5.0 Recommends: mailx Depends: bsd-mailx Depends: exim4 | mail-transport-agent
<stgraber> so that generates a postfix vs exim conflict
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29998 Ubuntu edu add-on can't be installed without internet, missing packages on the CD
<stgraber> and depending on things from universe :(
<persia> stgraber: Depending, or Recommending?
<stgraber> well, gnome-app-install's output doesn't tell me that but I'd bet on recommending
<stgraber> confirmed, that's recommends
<persia> That's easier to solve then, but likely not for Alpha 3.
<stgraber> Is there anyone willing to test Ubuntu Alternate amd64 ? X fails in kvm with amd64 so I can't test it ...
<davmor2> stgraber: I'll hit after these restart
<davmor2> right stgraber that's tea out the way have you done an oem test on ubuntu?
<slangasek> cjwatson: it's not when unmounting target, because users have reported that their filesystem isn't 100% configured when they reboot (start-stop-daemon is still wrong)
<cjwatson> slangasek: #ubuntu-installer - we think we have a fix
<cjwatson> that only took three man-days
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> excellent!
<davmor2> cjwatson: But the ubuntu community love you for it :)'
<cjwatson> slangasek: test case on a regular (non-live) system, and don't try this if you want your state: repeatedly fork processes that do chroot("/emptydirectory"); getcwd()
<slangasek> cjwatson: ... whee
<davmor2> heno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30029/  I'd say that was a fail wouldn't you :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: interposing a chdir("/") fixes it
 * slangasek twitches
<slangasek> ok; so you're working around this in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> mdz is going to upload dpkg
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> the chroot() is within dpkg (--root) and the getcwd() is in the sh that runs postrm scripts
<cjwatson> it doesn't have to be an empty directory, that's just the easiest test case
<slangasek> aha
<davmor2> stgraber: Ubuntu 64bit running
<stgraber> davmor2: I did yesterday on Ubuntu, it worked well except the language chooser part but we had a new ubiquity since I made that test so it may well be broken now.
<cjwatson> what was broken with the language chooser?
<davmor2> stgraber: no I mean the alt test you asked about
<stgraber> list of language was empty in the oem tool after reboot
<davmor2> cjwatson: that was in Kubuntu that's been fixed though
<stgraber> davmor2: I as answering your 18:18 question :)
<stgraber> *was
<davmor2> stgraber: sorry talking at cross purposes
<cjwatson> davmor2: oh, stgraber said Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<davmor2> cjwatson: he is on about oem install on Ubuntu
<cjwatson> gah you're all being confusing
<cjwatson> 19:00 <davmor2> cjwatson: that was in Kubuntu that's been fixed though
<davmor2> cjwatson: Kubuntu fixed.  Ubuntu unknown on oem only
 * persia advocates UTC timestamps to avoid timezone confusion
<cjwatson> davmor2: there's a load of stuff in oem-config bzr but I was reluctant to upload right before alpha in case I broke it worse
<cjwatson> persia: feel free to teach irssi-in-screen to supply that on cut-and-paste-whole-line :)
<davmor2> Worse being the operative word :)
<cjwatson> I'm not going to bugger around with hand-copying bits and pieces when it doesn't matter ...
<cjwatson> davmor2: so is oem-config completely hosed for you right now?
<persia> cjwatson: Set the local timezone on your screen server to UTC.  No modification to irssi required.
<cjwatson> persia: ... no :)
<persia> :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: it is on Kubuntu I haven't tried Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> that might be due to the kdesudo stuff, fixed in bzr
<cjwatson> IIRC kdesu went walkies
<davmor2> cjwatson: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/30029 and 30033
 * stgraber starts Ubuntu Alternate i386 OEM test
<cjwatson> err, goodness knows what 30029 is about
<cjwatson> and 30033 is apparently you pasting a load of text at a shell :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: that was the list of errors I got before and after hitting ok on the popup window
<davmor2> using sudo to replace the hosed kdesudo
<cjwatson> well, I honestly don't know what any of that is about
<davmor2> cjwatson: safe to say though with that amount of errors it didn't work :(
<cjwatson> actually, nothing seems to have gone wrong at that stage
<cjwatson> all those errors are just KDE whining
<cjwatson> but oem-config-prepare worked fine - you can see its output, and you got a popup window, and those are its two functions
<cjwatson> the relevant stuff will be after reboot, and is likely to be unrelated to those alleged errors
<davmor2> okay cool trying it again
<davmor2> cjwatson: I got a white outlined cross on a black background.  I'm going to guess that is hosed....
<slangasek> persia, cjwatson: as opposed to just running TZ=UTC irssi? :)
<cjwatson> but I don't wanna
<cjwatson> (so there, etc.)
<stgraber> slangasek: are you ok with removing JEOS from the tracker ? we still don't have a -virtual kernel so install fails
<persia> slangasek: That's even better.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> slangasek: so should I upload oem-config? bunch of alleged fixes, lightly tested, apparently doesn't really work anyway as is
<cjwatson> (just what every RM likes to hear ...)
<slangasek> stgraber: oh, yes - sorry, I saw your comment, and got distracted before I could act on it :)
<stgraber> ok, one less ISO to test :)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30046/ <- oem-config changelog
<cjwatson> most of the oem-config changes just mirror ubiquity, though
<slangasek> cjwatson: yes, if it's currently broken anyway, please go ahead
<cjwatson> I'll also see if I can manage a test
<slangasek> which images will it be worth respinning for the oem-config change?
<slangasek> hopefully not "all" :)
<davmor2> slangasek: all of the and you know it
<cjwatson> slangasek: oh, just desktop would be fine
 * slangasek nods
<davmor2> stgraber: I get a gui on alt amd 64 :)
<stgraber> yeah, but you aren't using kvm are you ? :)
<davmor2> no just saying
<slangasek> cjwatson: are you going to be able to do a test in parallel to the oem-config update being published, so I can short-circuit and take just the dpkg change if oem-config is a bust, or do you need it on an ISO first to know?
<davmor2> slangasek: So am I right in assuming that the release may be put back a day?
<slangasek> davmor2: shouldn't be, by my clock
<cjwatson> slangasek: parallel
<slangasek> cjwatson: excellent
<cjwatson> slangasek: should I upload it now or wait for another publisher run?
<cjwatson> (if I do the latter, you can build with just dpkg easily)
<slangasek> cjwatson: go ahead and upload
<slangasek> the worst that happens is that oem-config doesn't work, which it doesn't now :)
<davmor2> is the 48 hour a day clock you live by or the 24 hour one the rest of us mortals live by?
<slangasek> davmor2: 24-hour, offset 8 hours from UTC ;P
<slangasek> er, 8 hours from London I mean
<slangasek> only 7 from UTC, this season :)
<davmor2> slangasek: that's fine but I'm getting tired now and most of the tests need doing cause most of the cd's are bust
 * slangasek gets a xubuntu livefs build test in, while waiting for dpkg
<slangasek> davmor2: no, it's not "most", it's only the desktop CDs...
<davmor2> slangasek: and all of xubuntu if it gets fixed :P
<davmor2> wow eog over bluetooth sweet :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: oem-config uploaded, btw
<cjwatson> built on i386 too
<cjwatson> (and amd64)
<slangasek> cool
<cjwatson> hmm, doesn't obviously work though :(
<cjwatson> ah, one-liner fix I think
<cjwatson> locale is wrong, but the rest works
<cjwatson> ok, oem-config 1.44 uploaded, sorry for the hour's delay :(
<slangasek> no worries, we'll get there
<davmor2> auto resize done
<davmor2> now oem
<slangasek> xubuntu alternate posted
<davmor2> you see there's another 2 ;)
<slangasek> will also post xubuntu desktop as soon as I have the dpkg fix; I don't think we need to wait for oem-config there
<slangasek> davmor2: yes, but you don't have to wait for them ;)
<slangasek> cody-somerville: ^^ xubuntu alternates available for testing, if you didn't see
<davmor2> slangasek: That'll mostly be my job then :)
<slangasek> ok... :)
<davmor2> slangasek: oem ubuntu Fail no localisation on user setup :(
<slangasek> davmor2: cjwatson mentioned that in scrollback
<davmor2> Just letting you know as your not running the update on the alternatives or are you?
<slangasek> I'm not, no
<slangasek> and anyway, cjwatson's comment implies that the locale problem isn't fixed
<slangasek> which is below the level of what I would consider as a "fail" vs. "something to document", anyway
<davmor2> slangasek: I just clicked on forward and nothing has happened probably due to no localization being selected which means I can't setup a user.  I'd say that was a fail. ;)
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> fair enough
<slangasek> though I'm not sure why you say it's "probably" due to localization?
<slangasek> anyway, oem-config is not critical for the milestone
<davmor2> moving onto Xubuntu now anyway :)
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop posted
<davmor2> slangasek: wow xubuntu live works?
<slangasek> you tell me? :)
<slangasek> it's built
<slangasek> and it includes all the fixes that are supposed to make liveCDs work
<davmor2> :)
<slangasek> not counting oem-config, which I didn't wait for
<slangasek> (not a test case for xubuntu anyway)
<slangasek> davmor2: I don't understand why you seem to mark all of your ISO bugs as 'serious'
<davmor2> Kubuntu has a lack of sysadmin/printing/update and package management which one isn't critical?
<slangasek> printing
<slangasek> for an alpha, that's not critical...
<davmor2> Maybe but it is to me so I thought it would be for others :)
<slangasek> well, I expect 'serious' bugs on the ISO tracker to be ones that significantly impede the installation and that we might need to consider rerolling ISOs for
<slangasek> rather than "a bug that's serious to fix for the release", which is better tracked elsewhere
<stgraber> that's how I flag them too.
<stgraber> for example I marked the usplash one as serious for the LVM-crypto testcase (as the user was unable to enter his passphrase) but normal for all the others
 * slangasek nods
<stgraber> usually serious means either the install failed or the boot failed
<stgraber> (we should write that somewhere)
<davmor2> Ah okay I always assumed that serious was something that crippled the system in a manner and non serious were just annoying
<davmor2> stgraber: wouldn't the lvm case you quote mean the test failed.  Which is what I thought flagged the reroll?
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> correct
<stgraber> davmor2: the system installed correctly and booted, you just couldn't see the passphrase entry field :)
<stgraber> but indeed I marked the bug as serious and made sure the ISO was rebuilt
<stgraber> (= naging on IRC)
<davmor2> So let's clarify this then;
<davmor2> Post install bugs normal no fail
<davmor2> booting/access to the system bugs Serious fail
<davmor2> does that sum it up?
<slangasek> or "installs but is useless afterwards" -> serious
<slangasek> otherwise, yes
<davmor2> okay ignore all but the fails for now then which I just realised I didn't add bugs for D'oh
<cjwatson> I'll do something proper with oem-config for alpha-4
<cjwatson> was kinda stuck this week due to being off sick
 * slangasek wills the publisher to go faster
<slangasek> sbeattie: around?
<stgraber> slangasek: get a better server :)
<sbeattie> slangasek: yep
<slangasek> sbeattie: gonna have time for ISO testing this afternoon?
<davmor2> use ubuntu ser... oh wait
<sbeattie> slangasek: yes, but I'm still getting terrible rsync speeds from chromium.
<slangasek> hum
<slangasek> well, if you have the current set of ISOs synced already, the next ones shouldn't take too much timenh anyway
<davmor2> sbeattie: I just got cracking speed when I update xub images
 * slangasek kicks his KVM
<stgraber> I had a nice 1.8MB/s 10 mins ago (which is quite rare with cdimage)
<slangasek> sbeattie: so chromium != cdimage.ubuntu.com; why are you rsyncing from there?
<stgraber> maybe beryllium is faster this time ? (cdimage seems to point to it instead of both chromium and beryllium)
<stgraber> slangasek: it's still updated and used to be faster than chromium as people using cdimage didn't use it :)
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> try cdimage.u.c, though, maybe that's better now?
<sbeattie> davmor2: yeah, I'm not exactly sure what's going on. I get great speeds from e.g. ftp.osuosl.org
<sbeattie> chromium is what the dl-ubuntu-test-iso script defaults to
<davmor2> yeap
<davmor2> sbeattie: that's because beryllium was playing up big time and rsync kept dying because of it
<sbeattie> doesn't seem to matter, I get under 20kB/s from chromium, beryllium, and cdimage
<stgraber> sbeattie: which one do you want to download ?
<sbeattie> trying to finish getting the i386 ubuntu live cd.
<davmor2> oem fail goes to which package?
<slangasek> oem-config
<davmor2> ta
<stgraber> sbeattie: how fast can you download: http://www.sgserv.net/test.iso ?
<stgraber> (just checking if I can play a bit with routing to solve your current download speed issue)
<davmor2> slangasek: stgraber: so for kdesudo and adept would those be serious or normal.  In that the system is neigh on unusable without them.
<sbeattie> stgraber: yeah, I get about the same, though
<stgraber> sbeattie: so only 20kB/s from there too ?
<sbeattie> yeah, between 20 and 30.
<slangasek> davmor2: I would call those 'serious' bugs for making the resulting system unusable
<davmor2> sbeattie: It's your own fault :)
<davmor2> slangasek: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1813 is that better now then?
<stgraber> sbeattie: and from there: http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/edgy-frch/edubuntu-6.10-frch-install-i386.iso ?
<stgraber> sbeattie: this server has completely different routes than the previous ones
<slangasek> davmor2: that looks a little more meaningful to me, yes, thanks :)
 * stgraber loves having servers at lots of different providers, you always have one working well :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I blame sprint, since it looks like I'm transiting through them to get to both ubuntu.com and www.sgservnet
<sbeattie> stgraber: ooh, stgraber.org is much better.
<davmor2> sbeattie: told you it's your fault ;)
<stgraber> sbeattie: really ?
<stgraber> (it's usually the worst at download/upload speed)
<slangasek> fwiw, I have ubuntu desktop amd64 here and will be testing that
<slangasek> so if people want to fan out and take other images (once they're available) maybe we can parallelize well today
<davmor2> bed shortly :)
<sbeattie> stgraber: spoke to soon, it was good initially, now it's like the others.
<sbeattie> slangasek: I'm hoping to have the ubuntu desktop i386 down soon.
<slangasek> sbeattie: ok
<sbeattie> (for values of soon that include not soon enough)
<davmor2> sbeattie: where are you?  Back in the states?
<sbeattie> yeah, portland
<davmor2> That's your problem wrong side of the pond :P
<sbeattie> davmor2: tell me something I don't know. :-)
<davmor2> :)
<stgraber> good to know, I'll test cdimage when choosing my ISP in Canada :) once I find one with unlimited download, those 60GB/month quota are just stupid, I download that in a day ...
<slangasek> heh :)
<slangasek> publisher almost there
<davmor2> I've done 2 test for Xubuntu alternative 32 bit and 64 bit no faults (touches wood)
 * slangasek wonders if ubuntustudio is going to get any testing
<stgraber> davmor2: how did the OEM install fail for you with Ubuntu Alternate ?
<stgraber> davmor2: here the language selection list was empty but other than that everything worked well and I was able to create an account and use it
<davmor2> would go past localization
<davmor2> wouldn't
<davmor2> even
<davmor2> it just locked up when I hit forward
<stgraber> ah, weird with i386 I just pressed enter and he went to the next step ...
<davmor2> stgraber: is that in vm though?
<stgraber> yes, kvm
<stgraber> but usually things break in kvm, they don't work better :)
<davmor2> :)
<stgraber> slangasek: btw, edubuntu is sort of broken as packages try to install Recommended packages that of course aren't on the CD or worse are in universe.
<stgraber> slangasek: it'll install just fine if you have Internet turned on but can't be used off-line
<stgraber> slangasek: but I didn't see any dependency conflict this time so at least that got fixed :)
<slangasek> stgraber: AFAICS, it would also install fine if you had never been connected to the network
<davmor2> stgraber: will it install desktop now though?
<slangasek> stgraber: since the failure is only because you had a Packages file in your apt cache that referred to a server you couldn't reach
<stgraber> slangasek: probably as it won't find a way to install those recommends and then will just drop them
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> so, errata :)
<stgraber> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> that's better at least
<stgraber> indeed
<slangasek> davmor2: bug #251496 - "This issue is known and is being worked on"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251496 in adept "Intrepid: Adept_manager fails to start completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251496
<stgraber> slangasek: I don't like the idea of having those packages install things from universe though but the CD will work so I guess it's good to release it
<slangasek> davmor2: who's working on it / why are there no pointers in this bug to elsewhere if it's known?
<davmor2> slangasek: I checked all over the place and couldn't find a bug report.  Riddell said he didn't think there was one and was right.  I asked should I write one for testing purposes he said yes.  Basically this has happen because they have removed KDE3 Konsole and they knew if would break stuff and they would have to fix them one at a time
<davmor2> so they know what is broken and are working on them
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> Anyway bed knackered and nearly 15 hours of test for day is enough :)
<slangasek> right - thanks, and good night :)
<davmor2> I'll pick up in the morning on what left
<slangasek> well, I still mean for us to have alpha-3 out before then.... :-)
<stgraber> slangasek, cjwatson: bug 251640, that's the bug for the manual LVM-crypto installation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251640 in debian-installer "Manual install fail when using encrypted LVM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251640
<slangasek> thanks, added to the errata
<stgraber> I'm going to bed, good luck with the remaining tests. See you tomorrow.
<slangasek> g'night, and thanks!
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-25
<ethana2> I'd prefer not to risk borking my hard drive right before i send the rest of my machine to dell, that'd be a rough week
<ethana2> do the livecd's somewhat work for testing?
<ethana2> ..on the daily .iso's?
<davmor2> Morning guys how's things going?
<ethana2> i /think/ alpha 3 is out
<ethana2> i'm trying to get my vm working
<ethana2> i think virt-manager has some dependencies that aren't official
<ethana2> ah, there we go
<soren> "official dependencies"?
<ethana2> it needs it to work
<ethana2> but it's not a dependency of the package
<ethana2> but it's an either/or thing so that may be hard
<ethana2> i got it, just qemu is all
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it's out
<davmor2> slangasek: congrats on getting it out :)
<slangasek> davmor2: thanks for all your testing help!
<davmor2> I might test the new Kubuntu desktop cd :)
<soren> ethana2: You don't need qemu to use virt-manager.
<ethana2> it was the virtualization engine i selected
<ethana2> and it wasn't installed
<ethana2> so it connected fine
<ethana2> and installed kinda--- and then it died because it couldn't actually start th evm
<ethana2> it's all good now
<soren> Still.... You don't need qemu to use virt-manager. Certainly, its absence could be handled more gracefully, but qemu is not a dependency of virt-manager.
<cjwatson> davmor2: *thwap* for detail level in bug 251634 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251634 in oem-config "Intrepid: Oem Installs fail on Kubuntu and Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251634
<davmor2> cjwatson: I know but I needed a quick bug to link too ;) and was knackered.  Plus I don't actually know what the issue was or where to look to find the fault :)
<cjwatson> /var/log/oem-config.log is usually what I need
<cjwatson> plus a visual description of how it failed
<cjwatson> you can see what happened; tell me :)
<davmor2> I'll need to reinstall to get the logs and I just ran the update script :(  (Fail on my behalf)
<ethana2> soren: hmm
<ethana2> time for bed
<ethana2> good work guys, you rock
<davmor2> cjwatson: I assumed maybe incorrectly that it was the same issue for both bugs which is why I put them together.  In that both die on the user setup section.
<davmor2> But I will separate them out for you and give you some more info on the issue :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: you said one failed in localisation, and one in user-setup
<cjwatson> suggesting two different failures?
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> well, no, I'm not trying to get you to agree, I'm just trying to figure out the status :)
<davmor2> No you could be right.  The kubuntu one just displays a black screen and white outlined cross rather than going onto the localization screen and the ubuntu one just would continue past the localization screen :)
<davmor2> So I will separate them out as different bugs and let you figure out if they are related :)  But your fixed version might of solved the issues already :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: is that better for you?
<cjwatson> those definitely sound entirely different
<cjwatson> Kubuntu is probably due to kdesudo, I'd appreciate ensuring that any bug you file there has at least oem-config 1.43
<cjwatson> for Ubuntu, do you mean that it went straight onto page two, and then none of the controls worked?
<cjwatson> or something different?
<davmor2> :) it's what ever version was in yesterdays alternative cd....
<cjwatson> there's a .list file alongside the image
<cjwatson> yesterday's Kubuntu> toast for oem-config, skip that unless it's reproducible with the next one
<davmor2> Ubuntu opens on Localization and reports no localization you hit forward as it is the only button you can press and nothing it goes no further
<cjwatson> ok, haven't seen that one before
<cjwatson> would help if you could confirm whether it's present with the next CD along, though, something with 1.44 or better
<davmor2> the ubuntu one I'll check on the lasted live too to see if your fixes have solved it :)
<cjwatson> actually, yeah, that's probably just because localechooser-data got upgraded and oem-config needed to be synced
<cjwatson> but confirmation would be good
<cjwatson> known issue even with 1.44: it won't do country selection properly, so you'll always get the default country for the language (e.g. en_US even if you select London). I've fixed that in bzr
<davmor2> just working would be good for now :)
<davmor2> right breakfast and then I'll report the ubuntu one and try and reproduce and get the log files for you :)
<hbbs1> Hi
<hbbs1> There'll be a Ibex Alpha 3 LIve CD?
<davmor2> cjwatson: is bug 251741 okay for starters :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251741 in oem-config "Intrepid: Oem install fails on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251741
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes, thanks, though it should specify whether it's alternate or desktop
<davmor2> cjwatson: you're just nit pickin' now aren't you :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: actually, no.
<cjwatson> davmor2: there are non-trivial differences, and in particular without that information I can't determine which version of oem-config you were using - for alpha 3, they differed for alternate and desktop
<davmor2> I know just pokin' fun dude :)  I've added variant (alt) and version (32bit/64bit) to both for you :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> so anything else other than the log file that you'll need?
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
<davmor2> morning heno  Alpha 3 got released :)
<heno> davmor2: so I see :)
<davmor2> I think more cause it needed to get back on schedule than by testing most aren't complete :(
<cjwatson> davmor2: shouldn't be
<cjwatson> well, desktop did at least get fixed
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay no probs, Kubuntu is installing so I'll add the log files as I retrieve them :)
<cjwatson> ta
<thekorn_live> hi all, I'm currently testing amd64 live session, and I try to understand how jockey *should* work
<thekorn_live> 1.) what should happen if multiverse is not enabled?
<davmor2> thekorn_live: it doesn't on live
<thekorn_live> right, multiverse is not enable, in this case jockey always silently fails to install restricted drivers
<thekorn_live> whithout any hint to enable multiverse
<thekorn_live> so I'm not sure if this is a bug (in jockey) or if the user should know to enable multiverse
<thekorn_live> 2.) if a user sucessfully installed a driver via jockey for his video card, should compiz be enabled automatically?
<davmor2> thekorn_live: it's not meant to work on live fullstop how do you reboot the system?
<thekorn_live> davmor2: ah, I did not restart, because I heard the login sound twice, so I thought there was some magic going on to automatically start compiz
<davmor2> cjwatson: oem-config.log on bug 251634 along with the error messages fro cli running sudo oem-config-prepare and a small photo of the screen,  anything else before I do the ubuntu one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251634 in oem-config "Intrepid: Oem Installs fail on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251634
<davmor2> moved on anyway
<cjwatson> davmor2: thanks, that should be all
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's collecting info on the ubuntu one for you next
<davmor2> do you just need to log file again?
<cjwatson> davmor2: yeah
<davmor2> np's I'll ping you when it's done
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's weird the bug I had yesterday has changed this tim it just skipped the localization page and went to the world map on 2of 4
<davmor2> cjwatson: log file attached to bug 251741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251741 in oem-config "Intrepid: Oem install fails on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251741
<cjwatson> davmor2: was the Forward button active on page two?
<cjwatson> damnit, log file is useless. I really need to put the version number in there!
<davmor2> yes from page 2 on everything worked but it's page one that didn't last time
<cjwatson> davmor2: dpkg -l oem-config please
<davmor2> 1.44 full is added to the bug
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> anything else you need?
<davmor2> cgregan: morning Chris what's it like in the states?
<cgregan> morning.....sunny and 70 degrees F
<cgregan> our president is a cowboy and our economy is tanking.....but it is 70 F and sunny! :-)
<davmor2> :) Nice more info than I expected and quite amusing
<cgregan> davmor2: How about the UK....anyone get superglued together today?
<davmor2> Plenty of sticking points on the iso's but 26C and bloody muggy is about all you can say for the weather :)
<stgraber> what ?? it's warmer in the UK ?? and it's not raining ?? :)
<jpds> stgraber: Yes.
<davmor2> stgraber: don't forget muggy
<stgraber> well, it's 29 C here and sunny.
<stgraber> davmor2: right
 * jpds blames the global warming.
 * davmor2 blames sbeattie it's always his fault :D
<cr3> hey dudes
<cr3> stgraber: ping, whatcha working on? any news about schwuk?
<stgraber> cr3: doing paperwork for my move to Canada and fighting with Zope when I have time ... still fails when accessing /builds/<secure-id> for reason I'm trying to determine as that page is basically an empty one ... (just for testing)
<stgraber> cr3: no news about schwuk since yesterday morning
<stgraber> cr3: no commit to his branch either
<cr3> stgraber: I hope everything is alright with him :(
<cr3> stgraber: would you have time to try troubleshooting the problem with /builds/<secure_id> together?
<stgraber> cr3: yes, I'm available for at least an hour, should be enough as I'm pretty sure it's nothing big.
<cr3> stgraber: excellent, how about we start by sending me a patch of your changes
<cr3> stgraber: (make sure to bzr add any files which you might've created so that they appear in the patch)
<stgraber> sent
<cr3> stgraber: by the way, how do you map <secure_id> to a particular build? I don't think that's in the database
<stgraber> cr3: that'll be my problem when I at least find a way to get a blank page to display :)
<davmor2> pure comedy
<davmor2> guy has just rung me up to do a survey about the work I had done on my car and his computer crashed :D
<cr3> stgraber: actually, we'll just use the date which is unique in this context
<stgraber> I get links like: http://localhost:8080/builds/build-result-20080423.2 so that's already using the date which should then be fine
<stgraber> and: http://localhost:8080/builds/disk-result-41 for detailed results for a specific CD
<davmor2> stgraber: update on the kubuntu cd it installed :)
<cr3> stgraber: so far, you have the right idea about creating a new view with Zope3
<cr3> stgraber: err, where -41 is the id in the table? I don't expose those as a rule
<stgraber> I use "item/result/name" for the link so the id got exposed somehow
<stgraber> for disk we don't have anything unique other than the id AFAICS
<cr3> stgraber: yeah, we'll find something. perhaps /disks/ubuntu-server/date
<cr3> stgraber: do you see output in stdout when running the web server?
<stgraber> yes
<cr3> stgraber: did you see: AttributeError: type object 'BuildResult' has no attribute 'get_by_secure_id'
<stgraber> yes
<cr3> stgraber: ok, first I'll change the url to only use the date
<cr3> stgraber: one part that sucks is that BuildResultTableNavigator.items is returning dicts rather than objects, which is uncool
<cr3> the reason is that objects enable us to leverage some of the power of Zope3, so we could use ${item/++url++} instead of hard-coding some interpretation of the url all over templates
<stgraber> yes, I remember that I tried ++url++ and it didn't work so that was the reason
<cr3> stgraber: yeah, so since this is the only page which uses the concept of an embedded list, this will require some changes to the assumptions I've made so far
<cr3> stgraber: you've got mail: 1. working patch; 2. suggestion for /disks url.
<stgraber> got it, thanks
<cr3> stgraber: there really wasn't that many changes, you're catching on to zope quickly
<cr3> it must be thanks to the most excellent sample code <grin>
<stgraber> I mainly looked at how people/ was implemented as the implementation was similar to what I wanted
<stgraber> cr3: applying your patch /builds fails now
<cr3> stgraber: what's the error message?
<stgraber>     raise TraversalError(subject, name)
<stgraber> TraversalError: (<canonical.certify.model.build.BuildResult object at 0x4d4da90>, 'secure_id')
<stgraber> and I get a 404 if I try to access /builds/<something>
<cr3> stgraber: what does the urls section of zcml/build.zcml look like?
<cr3> stgraber: you should see: path_expr="string:${context/date}"
<stgraber> hmm, evolution truncated the attachment ... let me revert everything and patch again
<cr3> stgraber: if you revert, you'll need to add your template file which is not part of the patch
<stgraber> yeah, works fine
<stgraber> just needs to update it to actually show something useful now :)
<cr3> stgraber: would you like sample data from the production website?
<davmor2> I'm off stgraber heno i386 and amd64 both work on desktop kubuntu
<stgraber> schwuk sent me _info and _main from production, not sure how old they are but they do the job for now
<stgraber> davmor2: cool
<cr3> stgraber: cool
<stgraber> cr3: it was almost impossible to work on /builds without testing data and manually filing the DB was uhmm a long process :)
<cr3> stgraber: have you seen ara today?
<stgraber> cr3: joined the chan at 06:00 UTC and left at 12:14 UTC
<cr3> stgraber: thanks, I'll have more overlap with her next week
<bdgraue> is there any chance to get intrepid run in hardy virtualbox?
<slangasek> are there any distro team leads who have to be at the Mobile community meeting?  if not, that's on #-mobile, so could run concurrentlyhttp://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3
<slangasek> sigh
<slangasek> "there's a bug open about that problem; see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3"
 * slangasek stabs his mouse wheel with something poisonous
<Xk2c> i have started kubuntu alpha 3 alternativ cd inside of virtualbox and get and instand kernal panic
<Xk2c> question: is that sort of testing supported/usefull?
<Xk2c> should i report a bug?
<Xk2c> i have got an screenie if someone is interessted
<Xk2c> ahhh and the gpg and md5sum verfied fine
<Xk2c> anyone still awake?
<sbeattie> Xk2c: I believe that's a known issue; see the caveats section at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha3
<Xk2c> ahh ok
<sbeattie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<Xk2c> thx sbeattie for that link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed]
<Xk2c> ok then good night
#ubuntu-testing 2008-07-26
<Sakura-Chan> salut
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-20
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> fader_: How's things dude?
<fader_> davmor2: That's classified information. ;)
<fader_> Not bad today... a touch under the weather all weekend though :(
<fader_> davmor2: How 'bout you?
<davmor2> fine thanks just updating my isos
<davmor2> fader_: do you have a vm up and running?
<fader_> davmor2: No, but I could pretty quickly
<fader_> What do you need?
<fader_> Let me clarify: I have an installed karmic ubuntu-server VM but not a desktop VM, so if it's X-based it will take longer
<davmor2> can you try an english UK install and see if the keyboard is correct or if it is english US please
<fader_> davmor2: Desktop image?
<davmor2> I'm on i386 live but I'm assuming it will effect everything
<fader_> Is this affecting you in the installer as well or only after install?
<davmor2> fader_: on the installed machine I had no need to hit @ until then :)
<fader_> davmor2: Roger.  I'm reinstalling my server image now and downloading a desktop CD to test that as well
<davmor2> Ta :)
<fader_> What should @ be attached to on an en-UK layout?
<davmor2> '
<davmor2> infact shift-'
<davmor2> and the ' is the button next to the return key if that help's :)
<fader_> Heh, you bunch of weirdos.  Everyone knows it should be floating above the 2!
<davmor2> that'll be "
<fader_> You know, usually I'm joking about such differences between Murca and the Rest Of The World, but in this case I'm not sure.
<fader_> ' and " really do seem like they belong together :)
<davmor2> fader_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=uk+keyboard+layout  :)
<fader_> Wow, that's fun.  Some interesting interaction between KVM and something else ate my ability to click on things.
<fader_> Keyboard works, mouse cursor moves, buttons even get highlighted, but clicks just get eaten.
<fader_> I had to find another machine to get on IRC so I didn't kill my VM install process.
<davmor2> fader_: you and your antiquated pc's ;)
<fader_> I like to think of them as 'well aged'.
<davmor2> mature
<davmor2> vintage :)
<fader_> decrepit
<fader_> Er, wait
<fader_> I'll spare you the choice adjectives I used when I encountered this fascinating bit of behavior.
<davmor2> fader_: sssshhhh don't let them hear you say that :)
<fader_> davmor2: ubuntu-server has the UK keymap
<davmor2> so server is okay :)
<fader_> Yup, I'll try desktop next
<fader_> This is on amd64, but I doubt that would make a difference
<davmor2> fader_: thanks :)  I don't think it'll matter
<davmor2> fader_: I'm off to bed now just let them know on #u-release if you have it too and I'll file it in the morning night night :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-21
<eekfonky> I'm keen to help testing in Jaunty, how do I help?
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu and 8.04 gives me busybox, 9.04 goes to a black screen with blinking white cursor
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor3> hello
<davmor2> davmor3: that seems to work
<davmor2> hello
<davmor2> morning cgregan
<cgregan> davmor2: good morning!
<davmor2> cgregan: karmic has flashing lights on the wifi switch on the acer aspire one :)  It made me a saddeningly happy bunny
<cgregan> hehe
<cgregan> My wifi light blinked into existence when I updated too
<fader_> Sheesh.  Mine has been blinking nonstop since Jaunty.
 * fader_ mutters something about "newbies".
 * davmor2 bitch slaps fader_ while he isn't lookin' :P
<fader_> Hmm, maybe I do like davmor3 better than davmor2...
<fader_> sudo apt-get purge davmor2
<davmor2> fader_: check out the info on davmor3
<davmor2> fader_: real name should tickle you
<fader_> Heh, 'evil twin' indeed.  I don't think there's a 'good twin' in there :)
<fader_> Ah!  I get it... you're actually triplets!  davmor1 was the good one!
 * davmor3 kicks fader_ in the nuts for insinuating that davmor2 isn't the good twin
<fader_> Hehe... I'm going to be in the hospital by the time this day is over
 * davmor3 slowly reverses the car over fader_ while he's rolling on the floor 
<fader_> You've been taking lessons from my ex, haven't you?
<davmor3> no current ;)
<fader_> Heh
<davmor3> just teasing dude no need to get that confused :)
<fader_> Nah, no worries :)  I just decided not to escalate it by calling your bluff and shipping my Significant Other over to you to teach you a lesson ;)
<melissawm> hello!
<davmor2> hello
<melissawm> i'd really like to join karmic testing, but i have some questions
<melissawm> can you guys help me? :P
<davmor2> melissawm: fire away
<melissawm> ok first question
<melissawm> i have /home in a separate partition
<melissawm> if i install karmic in another / partition, and use the same /home, will i ruin all my config files? (i suspect yes, but...)
<fader_> melissawm: 'ruin' is a strong word, but they will get used and might be updated by newer versions of the software
<melissawm> as long as there are no show stoppers (flash stops working in both versions or all my plasma gets ruined in jaunty by a bad update) i'm ok with that...
<fader_> One way to work around that is to use a different username on your karmic install, or to make a backup of your /home directory
<melissawm> i should mention i'm using kubuntu
<fader_> I can't make any promises, as it is still under development :)  But I haven't had any showstoppers like that moving from jaunty to karmic
<melissawm> ok thanks for that :)
<fader_> (Backups are always a good idea anyway :) )
<melissawm> yes i do have 35 different backups as i'm a backup-paranoid lol
<fader_> Perfect! :D
<melissawm> second question: are there any serious issues currently with 64-bit?
<fader_> 64-bit has been stable for me and I don't recall hearing about any showstoppers with it.
<fader_> The big thing to consider there is if you have any proprietary software that is 32-bit.  Anything OSS is likely to be fine.
<davmor2> 64 bit is fine.  kubuntu has some issues minor but annoying
<melissawm> can you give me an example?
<melissawm> no, i'm ok... i think the only major thing i need to have is matlab, and that only depends on java so if java is ok, i should be fine
<davmor2> arora crashes from time to time when using flash
<davmor2> there are others
<melissawm> ok... so it might be better to keep a jaunty install in case anything truly bad happens
<davmor2> before you jump in and add a / partition you might want to think about trying it in vm first to be sure that it does everything you need it too
<melissawm> hm good idea, hadn't thought about that
<melissawm> is there a how to or should i just install it in virtualbox or something?
<fader_> I don't know of any specific howtos... it should be pretty straightforward if you know how to use virtualbox already
<melissawm> ok
<fader_> With the added benefit that you don't have to burn a CD to test it, as virtualbox can read the ISO image :)
<melissawm> sure..
<melissawm> ok
<melissawm> i guess that's what i wanted to know.. thanks a lot :)
<fader_> melissawm: No problem... good luck :)
<fader_> Remember to file bugs if you find problems ;)
<melissawm> sure!
<davmor2> fader_: if? don't you mean when
<melissawm> i'll be back _when_ i have problems :P
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, I'm pretty sure they got the last one yesterday.
<melissawm> lol
<sean5446> hey is it bad if i install ubuntu on an extended partition?
<fader_> melissawm: Great, testers are always welcome :)
<melissawm> ok! see you around guys, have a nice day/night
<davmor2> fader_: is that the fragrant smell of the farm outside or bulls**t that your speaking I can smell ;)
<fader_> sean5446: Nope, extended partitions should be fine.  I believe I heard somewhere that some older BIOSes have trouble booting from them but I've never had that happen to me
<sean5446> ok thanks
<fader_> davmor2: Oh behave :P
<davmor2> fader_: What? I'm only saying what everyone else was wishing they'd got in first :)
<fader_> ... can't let him see me cry... :'(
 * davmor2 hugs fader_ to cheer him up, well that or scare the crap out of him so he stops crying
<davmor2> fader_: hows the automated stuff going dude?
<fader_> davmor2: Shaky at the moment... one of the tests is broken and preventing us from getting results.  But cr3 is all over it, so I have faith that we'll have it working again soon :)
<davmor2> :(
 * davmor2 thinks he might run out of time to test and then it'll all be on fader_'s shoulders ;)
<fader_> My shoulders are weak
<davmor2> fader_: can you try something quick for me please?  In a fresh karmic goto rhythmbox and click on magnatune select blind divine.  then click on a track.  It should throw up codec search but then actually look for gstreamer_input rather than mp3 I think is the bug
<fader_> davmor2: Sure, give me a minute and I'll verify
<davmor2> thanks
<fader_> "The requested plugins are: Gstreamer element input-selector"
<fader_> Yeah, seeing that here as well
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'm seeing that post-upgrade as well.
 * sbeattie went insane and upgraded his laptop to karmic last night
<sbeattie> davmor2: also, can you try any radio streams? They're not working at all for me.
 * davmor2 slaps sbeattie then himself for remembering he's already done his netbook :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: I get the same thing input-selector so it's finding the streams if that helps
<davmor2> tea time
<davmor2> back soon
<sbeattie> davmor2: hrm, .pls files aren't understood here, I get a "couldn't determine type of stream" error
<sbeattie> The input thing I find if I try playing a secons song, it works.
<fader_> sbeattie: Streaming works for me...
<fader_> At least on my laptop, which already has the MP3 codec
<sbeattie> fader_: can you try playing http://kexp-mp3-128k.cac.washington.edu:8000/listen.pls ?
<fader_> sbeattie: Works for me when added to Rhythmbox as a new radio station
<sbeattie> hrm, I deleted it and re-added and it still didn't work. I can play mp3s locally, and if I add http://kexp-mp3-128k.cac.washington.edu:8000/ (the url inside of the listen.pls file) it plays that as well.
<fader_> sbeattie: Did you upgrade to karmic or wipe and install?
<sbeattie> upgrade. wipe and install is for wusses.
<fader_> Heh :)
<sbeattie> aka sane people.
<fader_> That's the same thing I did though
<fader_> Though I haven't done an apt-get upgrade in probably 3-4 days
<fader_> Hmm, looks like my gstreamer* and rhythmbox are up to date though
<davmor2> fader_: so it's just your taste in music that isn't then just like me :)
<fader_> davmor2: My taste in music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Psfn6iOfS8
<fader_> (Which is admittedly less likely to be as funny to those outside of the US)
<davmor2> fader_: I stand by my earlier comment weirdo
<sbeattie> I'm partial to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3CmXGKXOmk but a UK resident like davmor2 might appreciate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1vwKZiDsY4 (all in the interests of exercising the flash plugin of course :-) )
<davmor2> sbeattie, fader_: how do these guys have the time to put things like that together?
<fader_> Who knew Tony Blair could sing?
<davmor2> fader_: I'm about to make you a very happy bunny.  I'm left with one job tomorrow at 18:30 now :)
<fader_> davmor2: \o/
<fader_> :P
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-22
<ScottK-palm> It was my understanding from the last release team meeting that kubuntu-netbook had been added to the iso tracker, but I don't see it?
<ScottK-palm> Also there are no Kubuntu test cases listed?
<ScottK-palm> I'd appreciate it if someone could have a look into it.
 * ScottK-palm will read the logs later.  gotta go.
<ara> good morning all :)
<fader_> Has anyone else tried the mythbuntu images?  I'm getting a hang on the amd64 image when trying to boot the livecd.
<fader_> It looks to be amd64-only; i386 boots into the live environment
<davmor2> no just working through them now after all the re-spins
<davmor2> not mythbuntu though
<fader_> Okay.  I'll play with desktop amd64 live in a moment and see if I get the same thing there
<fader_> Hah, it works much better when you give it more than 128M of RAM :[
<fader_> D'oh
<davmor2> fader_: you spanner
<cr3> eeejay: dude, let me know when you're around, I have excellent news for you: there's no more Test nor TestDescription class in Checkbox!
<cr3> eeejay: I have also separated the concept of suites and tests, so integrating a suite such as mago is simply a matter of writing a script on the command line that outputs some standard format that I have yet to define :)
<sbeattie> cr3: would an existing protocol a la perl's TAP or something else make sense to use?
<cr3> sbeattie: there are several formats which have been proposed: yaml, subunit, etc.
<cr3> sbeattie: the important part is that whatever protocol I use should be convertable to other protocols
<cr3> sbeattie: the reason is that it's innevitable that someone will have a preferred format and it would be nice to integrate these preferences
<cr3> sbeattie: however, if we support all formats at once, this is an n-to-n relationship
<cr3> sbeattie: and, if we support one basic format which can be converted to and from the others, this is an n-to-1 relationship
<cr3> sbeattie: so, it really doesn't matter what that one basic format might be
<cr3> sbeattie: what matters is that I can convert from that basic format to TAP if that'll make you happy :)
<sbeattie> well, picking one that's widely used means a lower barrier to entry for those projects. I just was hoping that we weren't going to create a new protocol of our own...
<sbeattie> (says the guy who co-wrote a testsuite/harness with it's own protocol :-/)
<sbeattie> but I have no dog in the fight to decide which protocol; I've used TAP in the past, but have no strong feelings about it.
<cr3> sbeattie: when I just looked at the result status for TAP tests, it seemed rather limited: http://cr3bits.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/test-result-codes/
<cr3> sbeattie: TODO, for example, seems to be rather specific to Perl considering this concept is not supported by any of the other test suites I've researched
<sbeattie> cr3: that's fine, I agree that it is limited.
<cr3> sbeattie: the lesson I have learned from this though is that whatever protocol chosen, whether home brew or standard, must be extensible to avoid being blocked with such minor points as the test result status codes
 * sbeattie snickers at the Test::Harness::TAP perldoc page; I'm not sure claiming an assocation with php ("they use TAP, too!") strengthens your argument when it comes to quality. :-)
<eeejay> morning, yo
<ara> hey eeejay!
<eeejay> brb
<cr3> eeejay: when you come back, check your irc backlog
<cgregan> hey ara...meeting?
<eeejay> meeting
<ara> cgregan, sure, cr3 has done some changes to checkbox
<ara> cr3, maybe he could be kind enough to share them with us
<cgregan> ara: yes....
<ara> cr3, and how they affect to desktop testing
<ara> eeejay, or maybe eitan can give us some background
<ara> eeejay, as per cr3 comments is seems to be something he requested
<eeejay> hm
<eeejay> i don't remember that :)
<eeejay> sorry, i can't really say.
<eeejay> we have a plugin, that works against checkbox trunk
<cgregan> he made some changes for me! :-)
<ara> cgregan, which ones?
<cgregan> 2. The following problems seem to relate to iterating over tests which >    both seem to be related to bug #400200. >
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 400200 in checkbox "DBus service Unkwown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400200
<cgregan>  > 2.1. Pressing the skip button quickly seems to ignore checking for >      dependencies and requirements, which results in potentially >      running more tests than should be run. >
<cgregan>   > 2.2. Some tests, such as compliance-acpi, seem to take forever to >      run when they are not executed as root.
<ara> cgregan, I think it is a bit difficult to follow all changes, maybe those kind of emails should be summarize into the ubuntu-qa list (or the cop list)
<cgregan> ara: happy to forward
<ara> cgregan, where are you storing all the tests that you are writing in checkbox?
<cgregan> ara: our oem-qa-tools branch
<cgregan> would you like access?
<ara> cgregan, I would love it, maybe I already have access, who knows :)
<cgregan> nothing there but manual checkbox cases at the moment
<cgregan> I can add you
<ara> cgregan, thanks, I would love to have a look
<cgregan> ara: done
<ara> cgregan, thanks!
<cgregan> we are also making some changes to the trunk so we can have a suite selection dialog open before checkbox
<cgregan> we have one now...but it is an ugly hack
<ara> cgregan, :)
<cgregan> cr3 is working with jcollado to make it pretty...both inside and out
<ara> cgregan, It would be nice to have some progress on that. But still, I think that sharing is still a major issue
<cgregan> ara: yes....cr3 is reviewing our cases on a regular basis with fader to pull them into cert
<ara> cgregan, non confidential stuff should have more visibility in ubuntu-qa list, IMHO
<cgregan> ara: most are non-confidential
<cgregan> I can work on pushing them to a more public PPA
<ara> cgregan, that's what I thought
<cgregan> I will task jcollado with that when he returns from vacation
<ara> cool
<ara> cgregan, publishing it also in the m-l would also be nice
<ara> cgregan, btw what happen to your blog? ;-)
<cgregan> you mean the age of my entries
<cgregan> yeah
<cgregan> kinda sad
<cgregan> I should give myself a calendar event
<cgregan> :-)
<ara> :)
<cgregan> I'll organize some posts around the publish time to announce
<ara> cgregan, thank
<ara> thanks, even
<cgregan> :-)
<ara> cgregan, any other topic? eeejay, cr3, heno, plars?
<cgregan> That covers my update
<eeejay> ara: i have live cd testing up and running, very exciting
<cgregan> Can you add my actions to the wiki ara?
<ara> cgregan, sure, i will
<ara> eeejay, \o/
<ara> eeejay, can we have a look?
<eeejay> ara: not yet :( figuring out how to package this
<eeejay> ara: it is a collection of scripts and config files
<eeejay> bash scripts
<plars> ara: sorry, I've been distracted by iso testing, not sure if it was mentioned but ldtp is broken in karmic currently
<plars> ara: which seems relevant to the group here
<ara> plars, it is not *that* broken, it is broken when imported in the interpreter
<ara> plars, with python scripts works fine
<sbeattie> eeejay: I would be interested in seeing how you've done that.
<plars> ara: really? I had the same thing happen when trying to import it in a script as well
 * plars will retest though
<ara> plars, I have talked today to nagappan about it, and he will try to reproduce it this week
<ara> plars, but good thing to comment it in this meeting. thanks for sharing it
<plars> ara: I forwarded upstream and have found the offending changeset, so hopefully he can drill down to it quickly
<ara> plars, yes, I saw your triaging. thanks a lot!
<plars> np, I have a vested interest in seeing it work :)
<eeejay> sbeattie: ara: i'll have some docs about this on the wiki, and any code up in LB by the end of this week
<eeejay> LP
<sbeattie> eeejay: cool, thanks!
<ara> eeejay, cool! will you email us (or the ubuntu-qa list) when done?
<ara> ok, we have to wrap up, as the qa meeting is in about 5 min. I will send the minutes to the ubuntu-qa list and will update the wiki page
<ara> thanks everybody!
<cgregan> thanks
<cr3> cgregan: I don't know if I mentionned this already but the latest version of checkbox I'm about to push has native support for suites
 * cgregan hugs cr3
<cr3> cgregan: oops, seeing the backlog, you mentionned this already
<cr3> cgregan: also, because of this separation with suites, integrating thir party suites such as phoronix should be as easy as pie
<cgregan> awesome!
<cr3> no longer need to write a plugin or anything, just wrap phoronix in a wrapper which outputs some standard format.
<cr3> one of the most significant advantages of this design is that integration can be done independently of checkbox: just develop your wrapper until it outputs something sensible, then it should be considered as good as integrated
<cr3> eeejay: ^^^ this also means that integration of mago could now be done much more easily, having to develop the plugin must not have been all that fun
<cr3> in general, I want people integrating tests or suites in checkbox to be experts in their own domain, not in checkbox
<davmor2> anyone got an ati box about who can test what happens when you enable fglrx please?
<davmor2> sbeattie, fader_, schwuk: ^
<fader_> davmor2: None here -- only intel and nvidia
<schwuk> davmor2: Sorry - no ATI here
<sbeattie> heh, me neither.
<eeejay> davmor2: i could give it a try
<eeejay> davmor2: need to start downloading an image..
<davmor2> eeejay: you need to install.  Basically while the system is using radeon it's okay.  But if you open jockey and enable fglrx when you try login' back on you're greeted with  a white screen
<eeejay> davmor2: after a reboot?
<davmor2> yes you get usplash as normal and then a white screen instead otf the new gdm
<eeejay> davmor2: ugh, this is my main machine, i might need a while to make sure i don't wipe anything
<davmor2> eeejay hang on a bit then I'll wait for bryce he's bound to have an ati carded machine :)
<fader_> Is it just me or is there no way to reboot/shutdown from the live environment anymore?
<cr3> eeejay: by the way, one of the implications of having no more Test and TestResult anymore is that there's no more test.command() nor test.description(), which was just aweful
<eeejay> cr3, so I need to rewrite that plugin?
<cr3> eeejay: I'll take care of migrating it
<cr3> eeejay: I might even migrate it to a standalone script rather than a plugin, which should be much easier to maintain
<eeejay> cr3, sure
<cr3> so you could make sure it works without even have to run checkbox :)
<fader_> (Ah, they moved restart/shutdown back to the system menu again.)
<sbeattie> Um, why is the live cd asking for auth to access my hard disk?
<davmor2> sbeattie: known bug already resolved
<davmor2> sbeattie: it shouldn't actually ask until you select the hd
<sbeattie> davmor2: nope, just booting the amd64 live cd automounted it with the popup.
<sbeattie> it's an ext4-on-lvm partition the existed from aprior install.
<sbeattie> davmor2: what's the bugnumber?
<davmor2> sbeattie: not sure it has one but pitti is aware of it and it has been fixed upstream if I understand him correctly.  If you ask I'm sure he'll be able to point you in the right direction
<sbeattie> I think it's bug 396448...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396448 in gvfs "inconsistent automounting on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396448
<sbeattie> Woah, what? the kubuntu amd64 live cd is asking for an auth to api.opendesktop.org?
<davmor2> sbeattie: known bug it's for the social by default desktop
<sbeattie> ah
<sbeattie> hah, amusing, the kubuntu live cd doesn't have an install icon on the desktop.
<sbeattie> at least not on the 800x600 vbox desktop
<davmor2> sbeattie: is it showing folder view?
<sbeattie> yes
<sbeattie> (I guess_
<davmor2> actually it might not of changed the casper feed for it to show
<davmor2> evand broke it :)
<sbeattie> I searched for the install app in the menu and found it that way.
<davmor2> just checking
<davmor2> sbeattie: yeah it's just the desktop link missing from the casper build iirc
<sbeattie> hrm, time zone selector isn't fully translated...
<sbeattie> (ubuntu)
<plars> anyone seeing the usplash issues on desktop? or does it seem to be specific to UNR?
<plars> bug #401432 is what I'm referring to
<ubot4> plars: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable
<fader_> plars: I haven't seen that on desktop amd64
<plars> fader_: seems odd that it would happen only on UNR, but all the hits I've seen on it so far have come from unr
<plars> I'm wondering if it's due to screen size/resolution
<fader_> Could be related to screen size?
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> Great minds
<plars> yup
<fader_> Anybody out there tried/feel like trying OEM install on amd64 desktop?
<fader_> I can't get it to reboot properly after performing oem-setup
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-23
<fader_> Or for that matter is anyone seeing an inordinate number of fscks?  I'm hoping my hard disk isn't dying...
<sbeattie> fader_: I had one in my virtualbox environment after an install.
<fader_> sbeattie: That makes me feel better about my laptop but curious about what's going on
 * fader_ kicks off a mythbuntu i386 install and goes to can some watermelon pickles.
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara syncs her karmic images, to test i386 ubuntu alt
<sbeattie> hrm, I'm frequently seeing fsck crashes like these on the first reboot (in virtualbox), but then subsequent reboots come up fine: http://www.nxnw.org/~steve/images/fsck-crash-on-reboot.png
<sbeattie> (post livecd installs, I believe)
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> schwuk, eeejay, cr3: checkbox meeting?
<fader_> IRC or phone?
<schwuk> cr3, fader: conference line for our call?
<cr3> schwuk: sure
 * eeejay dials
<fader_> Having phone issues... there in a moment
<cr3> I'm having so many conference calls lately that I almost remember the numbers... sad
<fader_> cr3: Memory dial :)
<bneff> I'm having a problem installing Alpha 3, I select Install and it goes to the progress screen, then monitor just blinks
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-24
<ara> good morning!
<ara> mornign thekorn
<ara> morning, even
<thekorn> hey ara :)
<melissawm> hi guys
<melissawm> i need some advice
<melissawm> i'm trying a triple boot here: i have vista and jaunty installed, and i would like to install karmic on a spare partition. should i just select the new partition as / and (re)install grub like in a regular ubuntu installation, or should i do something different?
<melissawm> i'm reading in the forums some people apparently having trouble with grub x grub2
<fader_> melissawm: According to the karmic technical overview, you might have some issues booting Vista if you install in a dual/triple boot
<fader_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#Known%20issues
<fader_> Though there are workarounds detailed in the bug (bug 402795)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402795 in grub2 "windows option not shown" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402795
<melissawm> thanks... apparently "sudo update-grub2" fixes it then
<fader_> melissawm: It seems so... though I'll just reiterate to always have backups ;)
<melissawm> no probs, i'm all backed up ;) and frankly if vista disappears it will not be a great loss as i boot on it once every 6 months max... :P
<melissawm> thanks guys! i might come back in a while if things go wrong lol
<melissawm> have a nice day!
<bneff> Trying to test out Karmic Alpha 3 and having display issues during install...any suggestions?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-07-26
<asac> stgraber: there?
<asac> stgraber: what would it take if i wanted to delegate the mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com tasks to someone else?
<asac> stgraber: does he need an account and then i prod one of you?
<cr3> eeejay: is it just me or does the generating key test take forever in mago?
<cr3> asac: dude, I've been wanting to email you for a while. during uds, I mentionned I had a pci card for testing minipci cards. might you or awe be interested?
<asac> cr3: hey
<asac> cr3: is that mini pcie?
<cr3> it's been a while but I still have my black book of notes of things to remember like this, and I still have a lot of unfinished items on my list :(
<asac> (i think thats the format of the modern stuff)
<cr3> asac: is that like a half mini card?
<asac> i looked in ebay once, what is available is pci -> mini-pci card. but i couldnt find anything to test the mini pcie stuff
<asac> cr3: i think pci -> mini-pci ... pcie (graphic?) -> mini-pcie would be it
<asac> cr3: but what do i know ;)
<asac> cr3: have you used it with any wifi thing yet?
<asac> if its working for things like iwl 4965 then its exactly what i want
<cr3> oh man, you're in luck, this is what I read on the back of the card: mini-pcie interposer
<asac> (i think ipw2200 and stuff is the old mini-pci thing)
<asac> cr3: you rock man
<asac> cr3: and that fits in a "normal" pci slot?
<cr3> asac: tell you what, I'll bring it over during the sprint in dublin and I'll watch you and awe fight over it... in a metal cage! :)
 * asac not even sure if modern computers have that 
<cr3> asac: yeah, looks like it fits in a variety of normal slots
<asac> cr3: i am sure i asked you initially ;)
<asac> cr3: what is the model name?
<asac> probably i can find and order it easily
<cr3> this is "intel confidencial" and, yes, with the spelling mistake printed on the card :)
<cr3> upham iv fab1
<asac> cr3: where did you get it=?
<cr3> intel
<cr3> I used to have a good relationship with them until things got overly complicated :(
 * cr3 can only do so much
<asac> cr3: and you take only one? thats not smart ;)
<cr3> asac: this card was a surprise though, I didn't even expect it
<cr3> asac: typically, though, if I ask for something I never get it
<cr3> so, I just shut up, sit back, and relax
<asac> http://www.criticalcables.com/items.asp?Cc=PCIEX_MINI&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=
<asac> cr3: ^^
<asac> is that one of those?
<asac> point is that all of those say "pcie to mini-pcie" ... so thats probably what i want ;)
<asac> anyway. thanks. bring et with you ;)
<asac> it
<cr3> notice the connector to the motherboard on the "Mini Extender 2.13 H", my card has two of those one next to the other
<cr3> too bad I don't have a camera, I would've sent you a picture
<cr3> my card is much longer though, it has: two mini card slots, one bluetooth card slot and a sim card reader
<cr3> you might drool when you see it, so bring a towel with you
<asac> cr3: you mean it has two mini-pcie slots? nice
<asac> wow
<asac> i already cry
<asac> cr3: i think its simple. i get the card that you have and awe orders the one we found (in germany you dont get such things ;))
<asac> :)
<asac> well. we can still make a fight
<asac> like ... who is quicker in packaging ;)
<asac> packging competition
<cr3> ... in a metal cage!
<Daviey> asac: speed != quality :)
<Daviey> asac:  Using dh_make you could have a package in 10 seconds, from tarball :)
<asac> Daviey: it would be a freestyle battle ;)
<asac> no lintian warnings is requirement
<Daviey> asac: ok.. i'll checkinstall :P
<asac> psst
<asac> dont tell too much
<Daviey> asac: can we use linitian ignore overides? :)
<Daviey> lintian*
<asac> I didnt know you would join the competition ;)
<asac> why do you need this adapter ;)
<asac> jk
<asac> Daviey: freestyle == everything is allowed
<cr3> full body contact packaging!
<stgraber> asac: yeah, he just needs an account and I'll give him the right to manage mozilla.qa
<nekohayo> yo, anyone seen mutter and gnome-shell in karmic yet?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-26
<chocanto> Hi :)
<davmor2> morning all
<alourie> hello
<alourie> if I a the bug that was opened on iso tracker and was already fixed, what should I do?
<alourie> if I see ^^
<charlie-tca> Nothing to be done then
<charlie-tca> Unless you want to thank the developers for being so quick about it.
<alourie> charlie-tca: oh, I'm definitely thankful. I also wanted to make the launchpad quicker, as those bugs are still in NEw
<alourie> wow, I'm dislectic today
<alourie> I meant to say to make the Launchpad cleaner
<charlie-tca> np.ISO tracker gets wiped clean each test week. Alpha3 is coming, we start over again
<alourie> charlie-tca: oh, I didn't know that
<alourie> besides, unfortunately it doesn't clean bugs on Launchpad automatically, does it?
<sbeattie> alourie: no, it does not, because they might still be existing bugs.
<alourie> oh, sorry, I didn't explain myself well enough
<alourie> the bugs are opened in Launchpad on ISO Tracker itself, meaning bugs in ISO tracker :-)
<sbeattie> alourie: ah, if it's been fixed, then close it marking fix released (if you can)
<alourie> sbeattie: ok, let me see for a sec
<alourie> sbeattie: oh, wow, I can :-)
<alourie> yea!, 2 bugs less now
<alourie> thanks
<charlie-tca> Yay! nice job, alourie
<alourie> charlie-tca: thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-27
<pkramerruiz> Hi everyone!
<pkramerruiz> Can anyone tell me if the developers of "software-sources" have an channel-sources?
<pkramerruiz> Cause I want to run the process for selecting the best Mirror server, every time before making an update to some program, for obtain more speed downloading
<fader_> pkramerruiz: You're probably better off asking in #ubuntu
<pkramerruiz> okay Thanx
<fader_> This channel is used for developing testing tools and coordinating tests for the next ubuntu release
<moustafa> G'dafternoon everyone!
<davmor2> moustafa: baguette
<moustafa> davmor2: Hon hon!
<moustafa> davmor2: You'll likely get a kick out of this: I may be hosting a panel at a convention, and we'll be discussing Dr Who in french
<moustafa> davmor2: The title?  Docteur Qui
<davmor2> haha
<moustafa> davmor2: How are you doing?  So far so good?
<davmor2> good thanks yes, you?
<moustafa> cr3, fader_ : Camembert!
<fader_> moustafa: Soup du jour!
<moustafa> fader_ : Jacques Cousteau!
<fader_> moustafa: How's it going?  And planning to come help ISO test for maverick alpha 3 and 10.04.1? ;)
 * fader_ goes to grab a quick lunch while some tests are running.
<moustafa> fader_ : I may have recieved news that is making me (almost) ecstatic and I would love to ISO test if I can find the time :(
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-28
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<cyphermox> Hankyone, did you start installs on the laptops in the lab with today's image yet? if not, I'll do it now
<Hankyone> cyphermox: not yet
<cyphermox> Hankyone, ok, just did
<cyphermox> (in progress)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-07-30
<jefchenko> hi
<jefchenko> anyone here to answer a simple question?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-25
<U256> Anyone know if AFP in ubuntu natty is working with Lion?
<PaoloRotolo> hi all!
<brendand> cr3: do i need to add things to PYTHONPATH if i want to run tools/results2launchpad from source?
<cr3> brendand: see README, let me know how that goes
<brendand> cr3: any recommendation for PROJECT_NAME?
<cr3> brendand: try ubuntu
<brendand> cr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651795/
<cr3> brendand: make dropdb; make createdb; make syncdb
<brendand> cr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651827/
<cr3> brendand: rm -fr ~/.launchpadlib ~/.lpresults, then try again. let me know if that works, that has annoyed me on a few occasions
<brendand> cr3: sure, it works
<cr3> brendand: awesome, I'll try to fix that in my next revision
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-26
<cr3> debconf live, test related topic: http://debconf11.debconf.org/watch.xhtml
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-27
<Claudinux> hi jibel , could you tell me when (and if) the lubuntu iso image will be  added to the tracker?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-07-28
<cgregan> e
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-23
<jibel> balloons, do you think it'd be worth adding a step to verify suspend/resume as a post-installation test for desktop ?
<jibel> like suspend/resume must succeed 5 times in a row
<balloons> jibel, wow.. 5 times
<jibel> 10 ?
<balloons> I think suspend/resume is always a rocky thing
<balloons> it depends if we will be aggressive to support suspend/resume failures
<balloons> personally I don't suspend/resume ever on my desktop.. and my netbook has perfect ubuntu support (i bought it for that reason), so suspend/resume does work
<balloons> but otherwise I don't suspend/resume
<balloons> that includes any os.. lol
<balloons> I've been stuck with windows and macbooks at points in my life, and they also would sometimes fail
<balloons> it's really sad
<balloons> just randomly not wake up..
<balloons> lol -- I guess I've ranted. Long past your question. I think it's better to be tested in kernel testing
<jibel> balloons, hm, it be nice if we could collect data, but I think suspend/resume is a critical feature of the OS
<balloons> but yes, we should have it.. and we do in the kernel testing. But we're doing the LTS kernel testing, not for the dev version
<jibel> when you commute do you shutdown your laptop ?
<jibel> I just close the lid
<balloons> I just close the lid -- it's a chromebook and everything works perfectly
<jibel> I'm asking because we just had a regression in 3.5.0-5
<jibel> at least we should be able to detect it in the dev release during milestone testing
<balloons> yes, if you notice, it was noticed by the kernel testing: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/19062/testcases/1306/results
<balloons> I wanted to start something similar for the dev version
<balloons> I did an experiment with software-properties when it landed: s, if you notice, it was noticed by the kernel testing: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/19062/testcases/1306/results
<balloons> the idea is to track certain packages (critical things, and critical desktop components) and test them throughout the development release
<jibel> balloons, or maybe we could have a run once test case like desktop-extra that covers critical packages during milestone tesitng ?
<jibel> I mean a test case which is not about testing if the image is installable but if everything runs properly after install
<balloons> jibel, ahh -- yes, well we could incorporate the testing into the milestone sure
<balloons> I mean, add some optional testcases to our desktop image for stuff we care about
<balloons> that can include kernel
<balloons> eays
<balloons> we have a REALLY basic version of it on our testcases now
<balloons> aka, check the arch and open firefox
<balloons> I think thats pretty much it
<balloons> jibel, would you care to meet up and discuss in more detail? I have a couple comments I wanted to make on the current tests anyways
<jibel> I think we could separate it from the installation. because 1. it would affect all types of installations 2. it affects specific packages not the components of the installer.
<jibel> balloons, sure
<jibel> 3. that would make the current test clearer, installer test cases test the installer, post-installation tests test the packages
<jibel> well, the result of the installation
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, ponh
<phillw> hi balloons, I hope you had a good weekend. Do you have an E.T.A. for the A3's to land at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/226/builds ?
<balloons> I asked skaet earlier -- she said they would be switching sometime today
<balloons> not sure why it hasn't happened yet
<balloons> well.. lol
<skaet> balloons,   2100 UTC is the standard time.
<balloons> they are building
<skaet> balloons,  what's building right now is the standard cron dailies
<balloons> ohh skaet while I have you.. I always forget the std nightly build time
<phillw> skaet: thanks, I'm just about to pen the e-mail to lubuntu-general letting them know :)
<balloons> what is it in UTC?
<skaet> 2100??
<balloons> I thought it was 0200 UTC
<phillw> skaet: yup, he had me thinking :)
<balloons> phillw, btw, I want to land a final version of that wiki page today
<balloons> I'm gonna push for it
<skaet> balloons, phillw,  we're waiting on a kernel drop and d-i,  so may even be a bit later than that.   Probably at least one more after this first set though for some other updates.
<phillw> balloons: can you post me the link again, please?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> that doesn't seem right
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/GettingInvolved/MoreInfo
<balloons> ahh there it is
<phillw> balloons: are you happy enough with MoreInfo for it get a mention on the parent page?
<balloons> phillw, that was the point, I wanted to land it and link it today yes
<balloons> however, I wanted to go through it again
<balloons> we'll be communicating again I'm sure :-)
<balloons> I have more stuff to add -- some answers to questions people sent
<phillw> skaet: So, If I say 00:01 24th July - is it expected that they will all be there by then?
<phillw> with the proviso of we exepect a respin during the A3 QA stage?
<skaet> phillw,  no,  all won't have finished building by then,  even if we did start at 2100,  which its likely to be later
<phillw> balloons: that is the wonderful thing about MoreInfo, our testing page started off quite short, but has grown due to FAQ's. Each time we get new members, it tends to have another topic added :)
<skaet> I'd set the expectation that there will be an initial set showing up aroun 0600 UTC on the 24th,  and a respin later that day
<balloons> jibel, sent you an invite for tomorrow
<phillw> okies skaet, this does really trim down the QA window! Are we still committed to Thursday?
<skaet> phillw,  however data on the first  set,  catastrophic failures, etc.  is going to be useful in avoiding later respins.
<skaet> phillw,  it may end up being just one set,  all depends on when some builds/etc. finish.
<skaet> just don't want folks surprised if the builds don't align.  :/
<phillw> skaet: as we still have bug 1007394 which is unresolved, that one will grumble on.
<phillw> hmm, someone stolen the bug bot?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1007394 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Quantal daily fails to complete installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007394
<phillw> Okies, thanks for the heads up. I'll phrase it the best I can :)
<skaet> phillw,   thanks for flagging,  adding it to the pad
<phillw> skaet: balloons you should get a copy of it via your lubuntu-qa mailing list link. Please let me know if there is anything factually incorrect :)
<phillw> AlanBell: ping
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, howdy
<balloons> man what a monday
<balloons> these mondays are always crazy my friend
<balloons> are you excitied? I feel like I could run a marathon right now!
<phillw> hi balloons, I've had a chilled out Monday. Had a brill w/end so left the computer alone today until about 7pm :)
<phillw> Now I'm playing catch up.
 * hggdh wonders about balloons' sanity
<phillw> balloons: just a little ask, if I may?
<balloons> phillw, of course
<balloons> hggdh, mwahahahha
<hggdh> balloons: I was almost set to welcome you to the madhouse ;-)
<hggdh> (from inside, of course
<hggdh> welcome back my friend/ to the show that never ends/ we are glad to have you here/ come inside, come inside (and so on)
<hggdh> (clue: karn evil 9, ELP)
<phillw> balloons: would you cc the lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net,  mailing list. It just saves me forwarding the emails.
<phillw> that way, even when I'm not about - they get the latest information.
<balloons> phillw, ;-) for the iso testing stuff only perhaps?
<phillw> balloons: yes for that, or for anything urgent you think they should be made aware of.
<balloons> alright, I will try and integrate that into my thought process
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> thanks, they do appreciate being kept "in the loop" :)
<balloons> np..
<phillw> balloons:  they also have a track record of responding to an SOS for a different member of the family being tested. Honest Nicholas, L-QA do not bite - several of them test across platforms already.
<balloons> phillw, I know this to be true
<balloons> they are wonderful, and I've seen them help rally around a flavor in the past to help test the release
<balloons> bah that ctrl+w
<phillw> As has just happend with another project, it was the feeling of being treated like a mushroom that caused problems. If I ever get a complaint from L-QA about "too much information" we can look into it. Until then, if it involves QA - please cc them :)
<phillw> balloons: drat, just been chatting to LordOfTime about his transfer of ZNC over, forgot you wanted to have a chat with him :(
<balloons> phillw, I caught him one day
<balloons> conversation has been had :-)
<phillw> balloons: great. an update is he did the transfer last night, and so it should all be up and running within the next day.
<phillw> he has sorta apologised to me over the fact it would not run on a rpm system (CentOs), as he has a load of problems with the Ubuntu server system :P
<phillw> Linux == Linux :)
<phillw> on the plus side. I'll set him up an centos system, so he can port it to that arch.
<balloons> so it won't run on rpm eh?
<phillw> balloons: it appears that what he thought was the problem was not an rpm problem, hence the semi apology off him :D
<phillw> As ZNC is a 'project' I'm quite happy to let him have a CentOS area to play with. Whilst 'Upstream' is just that, it does not mean that I should negate offering those projects an area to live on.
<phillw> The ZNC coming online is on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<phillw> balloons: do not be afraid, ZNC server is just coming back on line in its new home :)
<phillw> Lord of Time is on #sii if you want to catch him.
<RAOF> gema: We've talked about running the piglit Mesa regression suite on the QA lab hardware a couple of times at UDSes. I'd like to start driving that to implementation :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-24
<trijntje> I got a new build notification via email taking me here, but the download link on the page is dead. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/226/builds/19281/testcases
<trijntje> this is actually the second one I got, I got another one yesterday which did work. Could the last mail have been a mistake?
<jibel> trijntje, be patient, 20101020ubuntu161has just been uploaded
<trijntje> jibel: ok, thanks! I didn't know
<jibel> yw
<jibel> new alternate and server images posted to the tracker
<jibel> stgraber, can you verify ltsp ? client fails to boot
<jibel> no dhcp offers were received
<jibel> hm, there is a mix up with the interface
<jibel> s
<gema> RAOF: I am off for the rest of the week
<gema> RAOF: can you send me an email so that I can follow up with you next week?
<gema> RAOF: ideally with as many details as you can
<RAOF> gema: Certainly
<gema> RAOF: thanks
<stgraber> jibel: ltsp on alternate I guess?
<jibel_> stgraber, yes, I tried another install which looked good but I couldn't see the end, my machine died of a memory burnout :/
<stgraber> jibel_: fun... I'll give it a shot a bit later. LTSP hasn't changed since precise so I'm not really expecting any regression. Though I uploaded isc-dhcp 4.2, so if something broke, it's likely because of that.
<jibel_> stgraber, right and that was my first guess, but investigating further showed the eth switched during boot and dhcp was attached to the wrong one.
<stgraber> weird, I thought udev wasn't supposed to do that anymore :)
<jibel_> well, usually I have eth0: intel eth1: amd so I know which is which but this time I had during installation eth0: amd eth1: intel, I picked intel as primary but after installation the order was different
<jibel_> maybe it hides something else
<patdk-wk> yay, iscsi tests failing
<jibel_> oh that was a while ago
<jibel_> jamespage, ^
<patdk-wk> hmm?
<jibel_> jamespage, did you test it ?
<jamespage> jibel_, patdk-wk: I just did it now - reboot after install is very flakey
<jamespage> I got one to boot after a couple of ctrl-alt-del's
<patdk-wk> I'll try some more reboots
<patdk-wk> so far both failed for me, amd64, with iscsi auth and no auth
<jamespage> patdk-wk, yeah - same for me
<jamespage> patdk-wk, just out of interest how are you running your tests?
<patdk-wk> you try i386 yet?
<jamespage> patdk-wk, still waiting for the iso to sync
<jamespage> (only have 4MBps connection)
<patdk-wk> they are vmware vm's, netbooting with the latest ipxe git, against ietd
<jamespage> patdk-wk, yeah - I do much the same but with tgt
<patdk-wk> I gave up using my real iscsi san device for it
<patdk-wk> as the installer uses 2 different iscsi names :( 3 if you include ipxe
<jamespage> patdk-wk, if you are interested - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/+junk/iscsi-testing
<jamespage> I spin everything off the uuid of the VM that gets created
<patdk-wk> I just wish the installer, when you select iscsi, would tell you the initiator name
<patdk-wk> and then *reuse* that name for the actual install, instead of changing it
<patdk-wk> or best it, show and let you edit :)
<patdk-wk> I filed a bug about it awhile back
<patdk-wk> I can't ever get mine to boot, always failing
 * patdk-wk moves on to i386
<jamespage> patdk-wk, I can get 64/auth to boot occasionally
<patdk-wk> I can't :(
<patdk-wk> I'm 0 for 6
<jamespage> patdk-wk, have you raised a bug report yet?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> was waiting for my i386 results
<patdk-wk> they are 90% done install
<jamespage> patdk-wk, I'll raise one now
<patdk-wk> ya, my iso's downloaded at 8MB/sec today :)
<jamespage> patdk-wk, bug 1028458
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1028458 in Ubuntu "iSCSI root based servers fail to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028458
<patdk-wk> looks same on i386
<patdk-wk> do you get the ipconfig: no devices to configure, lines?
<jamespage> patdk-wk, hmm - no
<jamespage> In actual fact I think the servers do boot - it just does not look like they do from the console
<patdk-wk> no, mine defently are not working with dhcp
<patdk-wk> though, I should check tcpdump to be sure :)
<patdk-wk> ya, I get no dhcp requests on the network
<patdk-wk> maybe slight difference from you using preseed and I using the normal installer
<patdk-wk> so your just getting warnings, but I'm actually failing
<patdk-wk> guess a dhcp retry or something is working for you
<patdk-wk> ya, there is no dhcp client in my initrd image :(
<patdk-wk> ya, that is the difference :)
<patdk-wk> your using static ip I guess
<stgraber> jibel_: looks like we indeed have a dhcpd problem on quantal...
<jibel> stgraber, what is it ?
<stgraber> jibel: "Can't open /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases for append."
<stgraber> jibel: apparmor profile kind of problem apparently
<jibel> stgraber, introduced by isc-dhcp 4.2.4 or apparmor ?
<stgraber> jibel: trying to figure out that part now, can be any of kernel, apparmor or isc-dhcp...
<jibel> yay, respin !
<stgraber> I'm surprised server hasn't noticed yet as it should affect them just as much...
<stgraber> jibel: I'll go talk to #security... the profile looks good AFAICT, and I don't get any apparmor DENIED in the log, but disabling apparmor makes it work again... sounds like a kernel bug to me
<jibel> stgraber, ack, keep me informed
<jamespage> patdk-wk, no static addresses - all dhcp
<patdk-wk> actually I figured it
<patdk-wk> running, /scripts/local-top/iscsi again, at initramfs prompt, fixs it
<patdk-wk> I guess that script is starting too soon
<stgraber> jibel: can you file a bug against apparmor?
<patdk-wk> yep, running that script fixs all of the tests
<patdk-wk> that is the issue, that script is bombing out on /run isn't mounted yet
<patdk-wk> but /run has time to mount when yo uget the prompt
<patdk-wk> so the script runs fine then
<jamespage> stgraber, the automated test on does a minimal verification
<jibel> stgraber, sure, but I lost everything with my machine crash and it clearly fails to boot now. something like 'panic early exception rip 10'
<jibel> stgraber, Ill have to setup a new system and that'll take a moment
<stgraber> jibel: to reproduce, all you need is a working dhcpd, rm /var/lib/dhcp/*, touch /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases, chown dhcpd.dhcpd /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases, then start dhcpd
<jibel> stgraber, ah ok, I'll do that
<stgraber> and you'll get the "Can't open /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases for append.". doing "/etc/init.d/apparmor stop && /etc/init.d/apparmor teardown" fixes it.
<stgraber> jibel: let me try something, might be able to get out of that mess with a small policy change in isc-dhcp
<stgraber> jibel: it currently as "lrw" as allowed modes for dhcpd.leases (link, read, write), which you'd think would include append, but there's a separate "a" flag for that
<stgraber> maybe passing it will fix the issue
<stgraber> jibel: doesn't work... apparmor says "a" and "w" are mutually exclusive, fun...
<jamespage> patdk-wk, I think you are seeing a different issue to me
<jamespage> the DHCP bits in my setup are working fine
<patdk-wk> hmm
<jamespage> ipxe DHCP's OK; mounts the iSCSI volume and then boots the image - I then see what I think is a normal set of DHCPREQUEST|DISCOVER|ACK 's
<patdk-wk> I should test it on slower hardware
<patdk-wk> na, getting the same exact thing with real (older) hardware
<patdk-wk> oh, your just getting that *long delayed* issue
<patdk-wk> hmm, seems I didnt' file that bug, and can't locate it now
<jamespage> patdk-wk, I don't think so
<patdk-wk> no, I used to have that issue
<patdk-wk> it would do that, but ssh worked
<patdk-wk> for natty I think it was
<patdk-wk> bug #728088
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728088 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Oneiric) "iscsi root with or without auth fails to boot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<patdk-wk> but your not seeing any of the i/o issues? just the fsck?
<patdk-wk> wonder if they are hidden? you checked dmesg?
<jibel> stgraber, to reproduce I installed a fresh ubuntu-server
<jibel> then installed isc-dhcp-server
<jibel> reboot
<jibel> and dhcpd failed to start with denied messages from apparmor
<stgraber> jibel: dac_override?
<jibel> stgraber, ?
<stgraber> jibel: in the denied message, do you see "dac_override"?
<jibel> stgraber, ah, yes
<jibel> capname="dac_override"
<stgraber> ok, I'll push a new isc-dhcp fixing that
<jibel> I'll file a bug for reference
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<bdmurray> gema: I just fixed an issue with http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/precise-milestone-bugs.html and was wondering if you all actually use it since it was broken for a while afaict
<stgraber> skaet: ltsp works (tested amd64 alternate)
<skaet> thanks stgraber :)
<phillw> skaet: ping
<skaet> phillw,  hiya
<phillw> hiyas skaet I've had little 'complaint' from one of our testers. As it is about communication I think it could be resolved very easily?
<skaet> phillw,  likely,  what's being looked for?
<phillw> I hope not to get caught by the flame bot...
<phillw> The spins are coming too fast, unannounced.  If they are pre-announced,
<phillw> then I can wait for them to come.  If they hit in the middle of a test,
<phillw> then I lose the ability to update or complete the test and all that time
<phillw> goes for nothing.  Is there a way to get more of a heads-up for pending
<phillw> spins and ISO images
<stgraber> weren't the images marked for rebuild on the tracker?
<phillw> skaet: it does not sound an unreasonable request
<skaet> stgraber,  apparently not.
<phillw> stgraber: they may be, but at present there is no notification of a spin being scheduled for XX:YY UTC
<stgraber> phillw: that's because spins aren't scheduled for XX:YY UTC ;) if we knew when we'd respin ahead of time, we'd publish a schedule :)
<skaet> phillw,   problem is our infrastructure isn't letting us nicely predict when the spins are scheduled,  however the images we've decided to respin should certainly be marked
<stgraber> it's usually more like, "within 6 hours of package X being published, everything will be rebuilt"
<phillw> stgraber: then maybe, a 'meet in the middle' and annouce that spins will happen in 1 hour from now? I'm sure you guys do take a little time to decide upon a respin?
<skaet> we've pretty much got the last batch out of the build infrastructure now (just waiting for WUBI),  so I'll go ahead and mark the ones we'll do the respin on now.
<stgraber> phillw: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-release from #ubuntu-release's topic should answer most of that
 * skaet nods
<skaet> micahg,  Xubuntu desktop's finished building and should be emerging soon.
<micahg> skaet: thanks
 * skaet has kicked off the server rebuilds
<skaet> phillw,  looks like we had some contention going on with the builders,  which appears to be draining now.
<phillw> skaet: is no problem... all that is asked for is the testers be kept 'in the loop' :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-25
<astraljava> Hi gang, can blank DVDs be used for over-weight CD ISO images?
<astraljava> Noticed while googling that some software complain about this, but some apparently work. What's the status on the most common *buntu apps?
<RAOF> You can use DVDs; mostly we just use USB sticks, though.
<astraljava> RAOF: Yes, I do too, but some people might not have sticks, so I wanted to give an alternative.
<RAOF> They can use DVDs in that case.
<astraljava> Ok, thanks a lot!
<smartboyhw> Is Nicholas Skaggs here
<jibel_> balloons, someone's calling you, wake up boy
<jibel_> oh smartboyhw left, you can sleep
<njin> jibel_: hallo, there are chances to have ubuntu-server installed by ubiquity ?
<smartboyhw> Is Nichloas Skaggs here?
<josepht> balloons: ^^^
<davmor2> smartboyhw: he is balloons and is currently marked as away
<sagaci> qa meeting not on today?
<smartboyhw> No, look at your email box...:)
<smartboyhw> Cancelled due to Alpha 3 testing
<sagaci> ah righteo
<xnox> is Dmitrijs Ledkovs here?
<xnox> davmor2:  you are not a bot?
<xnox> =)
<smartboyhw> Guys, test the Alpha 3 builds in the ISO QA Tracker, we don't have much time till release
<davmor2> xnox: shhhhhh
<davmor2> xnox: You'll ruin the illusion of my botness :)
<xnox> davmor2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> No bots, please. But davmor, are u really a bot
<smartboyhw> Xnox are u really a bot
<xnox> smartboyhw: no, not really. =)))) but it's funny
<davmor2> smartboyhw: No I'm not a bot
<smartboyhw> davmor2: OK. Everyone: Anyone had issues on testing Alpha 3 ISOs
<smartboyhw> ?
<davmor2> nope but mostly cause I have't been testing the alpha3 isos
<smartboyhw> Test it in the ISO QA tracker, it will be released tmr...
<mfauzirahman> mine got no issue so far
<smartboyhw> Good, me too
<sagaci> I'll try it on my netbook
<smartboyhw> Yeah, you should
<smartboyhw> Is everyone DEAD?
<brendand> i'm alive :)
<smartboyhw> Good, I thought the chat was dead
<smartboyhw> No one talkes
<smartboyhw> Talks, not talkes
<smartboyhw> Damn, I got rejected as member
<smartboyhw> NO one writes testimonials for me
<mfauzirahman> i'm using gnome-shell & unity DE...both is working fine on my Dell vostro 1450
<smartboyhw> Good.....
<mfauzirahman> feel like using stable release at this moment
<smartboyhw> I wonder: Is there a time where Balloons is NOT chair?
<smartboyhw> Of the meetings?
<mfauzirahman> i don't know...there is no issue for me to highlight at this moment
<smartboyhw> !?
<patdk-wk> jibel, you hit the issue I did? or just cleaning bugs?
<smartboyhw> !?
<jibel_> patdk-wk, just updating the results on latest builds
<patdk-wk> so yours failed completely like mine?
<patdk-wk> I did a quick test last night, but been too busy today
<patdk-wk> but didn't see any change
<smartboyhw> I got a pass
<smartboyhw> Balloons, you here
<smartboyhw> ?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes
<balloons> howdy :-)
<smartboyhw> OK, why do you always serve as chair of the QA meeting?
<smartboyhw> I know you are an employee
<smartboyhw> but why not others?
<balloons> smartboyhw, I don't always have to be the chair.. I have been for several months in a row now
<smartboyhw> Yeah, can I be???:)
<balloons> ;-) Certainly.. I was planning on rotating in phillw actually.. you could also get rotated in
<smartboyhw> Good.
<smartboyhw> Rotate me in
<smartboyhw> balloons u there
<balloons> smartboyhw, how'd the iso's treat you btw?
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Very good.
<smartboyhw> I encountered a bug once in a 11st July bug, but I want to report it the QA Tracker already went to the July 12th build...
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<smartboyhw> Really, balloons, tell me if I have been rotated into the chair group, I have to go to sleep...
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. yes, I'll plan on not being chair for all of august
<smartboyhw> Whoa!!?!?!!?!
<balloons> I'll have you and phillw do it :-)
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
<balloons> I'll send an email to both of you.. you can split the dates
<smartboyhw> I'm off now, bye! (especially Balloons)
<balloons> bye smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> I'll take the 1st week and 3rd week
<smartboyhw> If i can
<balloons> alrighty
<smartboyhw> Bye for real...
<jibel_> astraljava, did you see bug 1029032 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1029032 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Quantal) "Xubuntu 64 (Quantal) alternate install failed: libavformat53 unmet dependencies" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029032
<phillw> balloons: re the last email, I'll let our L-QA testers breath a little before I ask. Julien has some testing for our new session-manager he wants them to also do :)
<balloons> phillw, yes please.. I'm announcing because its ready and likely some folks outside of the iso testing crew might be interested
<balloons> but please don't anyone do both.. keep some of your sanity :-) we need you!
<phillw> balloons: oh, we have just had a guy send us an email to become a powerpc tester for lubuntu... We will then have 3 :D
<balloons> nice!
<balloons> your growing!
<balloons> powerpc testers
<balloons> wow
<balloons> <3
<phillw> as we appear to be the only *buntu offering ppc, we need all we can muster!
<phillw> I'm just waiting on Lars to complete the other amd64 Mac suite and lubuntu is good to go for A3 :)
<balloons> yay
<TheDrums> And if you know anyone if Ohio, I know someone that's getting rid of PPC MACs.
<TheDrums> s/if/in/
<stgraber> TheDrums: you realize that regexp just made things worse, right ;)
<TheDrums> Yep, but there are no real parsers in here so it's the thought that counts. ;)
<TheDrums> 's/if\ Ohio/in\ Ohio/'
<balloons> TheDrums, ohh Ohio, fun
<balloons> twas my place of birth
<TheDrums> balloons: Hah, nice!  Mine as well, never got out, but I may make it to some place colder yet!
<balloons> TheDrums, hehe.. I went warmer
<TheDrums> Bleh, already warm enough here.
<davmor2> balloons: you about?
<davmor2> balloons: whenever you get this none of the web integration stuff is working on Firefox in quantal for me :(
<davmor2> balloons some of it seems to be working in chromium but not all of it
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-26
<mfauzirahman> hi all
<mfauzirahman> i got this error when done dist-upgrade..http://pastebin.com/dAh489Fv
<mfauzirahman> but my lappy is working fine
<davmor2> balloons: Hey dude one more thing is there a reason why the webapps package requires chromium?
<balloons> davmor2, hmm.. right now they have both ff and chromium in the ppa
<balloons> for the moment I'm guessing since they package a version of chromium they are requiring in
<balloons> probably could file a bug on that though and see.
<balloons> long term it doesn't make sense
<mfauzirahman> http://pastebin.com/dAh489Fv
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<phillw> nm_geo: pops onto testing, the realease team have enough on their hands :)
<phillw> nm_geo: that's excellent news. Now we just need to hind someone in Ohio who wants some PPC kit!
<phillw> *find*
<nm_geo> I am here now Phillw
<nm_geo> Lubuntu will probably see more ppc users ...
#ubuntu-testing 2012-07-27
<UndiFineD> hi, who operates torrent.ubuntu.com ?
<phillw> balloons: are you still about?
<phillw> UndiFineD: if there's no one about, try emailing skeat, she is the 'font of infinate knowledge'.
<UndiFineD> k
<phillw> I deliberatly misspelled her name so as not to ping her.
<phillw> A3 has just gone out, and they've been getting the dailies back started... a really busy day for the release team :)
<UndiFineD> well, the tracker became broken, and so I grabbed the iso's and then started seeding them myself
<UndiFineD> a3 that is
<UndiFineD> but it would make a lot more sense for the tracker to point at the files from cdimage too
<jamespage> sru-tastic - thanks jibel!
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pon
<phillw> balloons: did you get any feed back on my request to use the layout for the Lubuntu mirror site for 12.10?
<balloons> i wanted to chat with you about what you mean
<balloons> *meant
<balloons> it seems like you want to mirror lubuntu isos, which is cool
<balloons> and it seems like your doing it. So I'm a little confused
<phillw> balloons: it is just if I'm going get told off for using the same format as found on the 'official' page?
<phillw> The current hosting is pretty 'basic' looking as it is just the directory structure. I'd like to change it to look more 'preofessional'.
<phillw> it would help if I could actually spell professional :P
<balloons> hehe
<phillw> We'd also be quite willing to host the other falvours (I fear hosting Ubuntu may overload the server).
<phillw> god... my spelling tonight!
<phillw> *flavours* (or flavors for our friends in USA :P )
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> flavors
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I don't see any issues with hosting phillw
<phillw> okies, I'll get to work on it. Brush the cobwebs off my HTML skills :)
<balloons> especially the other flavors
<balloons> they might appreciat eit
<balloons> do you have there contact info?
<phillw> I'll find it, I've chatted to various of the xubuntu and kubuntu people in the past. Will need to contact Edubuntu & Mythubuntu people.
<phillw> I'm also going to have a counter set up on the links so the teams can see a percentage of which of their archs are being downloaded. Something that we at Lubuntu certainly do not have at the moment.
<stgraber> phillw: how much bandwidth do you have for your mirror? I've been helping kubuntu and edubuntu with a server last time and it was mounting to around 10TB a week with an average of 600Mb/s for the few days after release (and over 600 simultaneous connections registered by apache), so want to make sure your server doesn't just die a few seconds after release :)
<stgraber> still pushing around 4TB of images a month even 3 months after release
<phillw> stgraber: I hit 1TB on the month following Lubuntu last realease. We have a monthly allowance of 10TB, but I can purchase and extra 1 TB for less than 1 GBP. I'd look at doubling our data allowance for the month following the release if I do mirror Edu, L, Myth, K & X
<phillw> it's on a 100Mb/s back bone.
<balloons> stgraber, phillw wow.. that's quite a bit
<balloons> I would guess 100tb easily for the main mirror a month
<balloons> but that's alot for a side mirror
<stgraber> balloons: I don't remember the numbers for cdimage and releases, but it was over 10Gbit/s
<stgraber> for the first 12 hours after release my server was pushing constently at 900Mb/s on a 1Gb/s link (so pretty much using as much bandwidth as it could)
<stgraber> I had to tweak apache quite a bit too and get the images loaded in RAM to be able to meet the demand just for edubuntu+kubuntu
<stgraber> and I had another server pushing at 200Mb/s for the ones using bittorrent
<phillw> I'll liase with our hoster & leave money in the account so that they can pull on it if we exceed our 20 TB for the 1st month. ovh can certainly handle any sort of loading put on us & the server just sits there idling! (We have the 16G model of http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/ )
<phillw> we have 100 Mb/s so it is possible that we could struggle, hence my thinking that we should not mirror Ubuntu.
<balloons> stgraber, pretty amazing
<stgraber> well, with just 100Mb/s you won't be able to get over 30TB a month :)
<stgraber> that's more of a problem with my servers where I have a similar quota but can push at 1Gb/s, so can easily reach 200-250TB a month if not closely monitoring and redirecting
<phillw> we registered with them too late to have the earlier offer of 1,000 MB/s :(
<balloons> phillw, power of 10
<phillw> yeah, we found them too late to get that offer... but it's still a deal for a server I have not seen beaten anywhere else.
<phillw> and, they're also IRC and torrent friendly - which was another part of our decision process.
